# Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?​*
In Kiel gab es auf Einladung von Behördenleiter  Dr. Lemcke (Oberste Fischereibehörde) eine Informationsveranstaltung  zum Thema tierschutz- und fischereirechtskonformer Betrieb von Angelteichen in S-H.

Dazu gab es auch eine Anleitung des Ministeriums (MELUR, nur aus literarischen Quellen und Auswertungen entstanden) und ein Gutachten des Instituts für Binnenfischerei in Potsdam Sacrow.

Es waren auch Vertreter der Landesfischereiverbände (u. a. Geschäftsführer Vollborn) anwesend, die aber nach unseren Informationen nicht das Wort ergriffen hatten.

Das machten umso deutlicher ein großer Teil der anwesenden Betreiber von Forellenanlagen, die stinksauer den Raum verliessen und dem Behördenleiter Dr. Lemcke vorwarfen, sie im Stich zu lassen.

Und das betrifft ja auch Angelvereine und andere Bewirtschafter:
Besatz mit Fischen zum "alsbaldigen Wiederfang" (= fangfähige Fische) ist danach verboten, die Fische müssen mindestens 2 Wochen Zeit haben, Gewicht zu zulegen oder Qualität zu verbessern.

Daher ist sowohl in Teichanlagen wie bei Angelvereinen sicher zu stellen, dass Gewässer in welche fangfähige Fische händisch eingebracht werden, *mindestens *2 Wochen gesperrt sein müssen für Angler.

*Das "händische" einbringen (Besatz mittels Kescher, umsetzen, aus im Gewässer befindlichen Netzgehegen etc.) ist deswegen ein Problem, weil damit der Fisch im Besitz des Bewirtschafters wäre und sofort zum Verzehr getötet werden könnte - Angeln wäre unnötig und somit nicht erlaubt, weil ohne Gewichtszunahme/Qualitätsverbesserung kein sinnvoller Grund gegeben wäre.*

Das bedeutet für viele Angelvereine Einschränkungen - und für die meisten Angelanlagen das "Aus".

Wer nicht die Möglichkeit hat, mehrere Teiche (man braucht ja eigentlich 14 bei 2 Wochen Angelsperre) anzubieten oder zu jedem Teich einen Extrateich mittels Stichkanal zum "nichthändischen" Besatz (nur durch Öffnung der Schieber), der kann als Anlagenbetreiber seine Anlage dicht machen.

Wir werden beobachten, ob und wie sich die Verbände dazu positionieren oder ob sie diesen Unfug so einfach hinnehmen werden.

Scheinbar wird da vollkommen von Regierung und Behörde in Schleswig Holstein vergessen, dass unabhängig von Tierschutzbedenken, die hier die ALLEINIGE Rolle spielen, aus Naturschutzgründen - indem Angeldruck auf sensiblere Gewässer vermindert werden könnte - solche Anlagen eigentlich sogar förderungswürdig sein sollten!!

*Wenns aber um Tierschutz geht, scheint bei Behörden wie Regierungen, aber auch bei Verbänden,  immer wieder Logik und gesunder Menschenverstand auszusetzen und auch Naturschutz hinten an zu stehen.*

Es ist wieder ein Baustein mehr beim Abschaffen des Angelns in Deutschland.

*Und solange die Verbände weiter der Meinung sind, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege als sinnvoll im Sinne des TSG anzusehen, statt endlich die ganzen ökonomischen, ökologischen und sozialen Vorteile des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung durchzukämpfen, wird das weiter nach hinten losgehen für Angler und das Angeln - und am Ende werden auch die organisierten Angelfischer dumm aus der Wäsche gucken!*


Dass dennoch der Bundesverband nicht gegen solche anglerfeindlichen Anwandlungen vorgehen wird, kann man als sicher voraussetzen. Die werden sich auf Landesrecht abstellen, obwohl die Gutachten bundesweit gelten und da sicher bald andere Länder nachziehen werden.

Empfohlen wird dazu vom MELUR auch noch eine "Teichordnung", nach der folgende Punkte enthalten sein sollten, die auch wieder die grundsätzliche Zielrichtung klar machen dürfte:
> Darstellung der Schutzbereiche, in denen nicht geangelt werden darf 
_*> Zulässigkeit bestimmter Köder – Verbot von lebenden Wirbeltieren als Köder 
> Verbot von catch & release 
> Verbot von Wettfischen *_
> Bereithalten von Unterfangkescher und Schlagholz zur tierschutzkonformen 
Betäubung und Tötung 
> Hinweise zur Reinhaltung von Gewässer und Uferbereichen (ggf. Verbot des 
Anfütterns) sowie allgemeine Entsorgungshinweise 
> Hinweise zu Wegen und Betretungsrechten (ganze Anlage oder Teilbereiche) 
Haftungsfragen 
> Möglichkeiten zum Schlachten und Verpacken des Fangs 
> Ansprechpartner für Fragen usw.  

Siehe:
Informationen für Betreiber - Tierschutz- und fischereirechtskonformer Betrieb von Angelteichen in Schleswig-Holstein
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...eiche/PDF/Merkblatt__blob=publicationFile.pdf

 Gutachten - Fischereirechts- und tierschutzrechtskonformer Betrieb von Angelteichen in Schleswig-Holstein
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...eiche/PDF/Gutachten__blob=publicationFile.pdf
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Habe bisher versucht mich bei solchen Themen herauszuhalten, aber wenn ich das jetzt lese kribbelts schon etwas in der Faust (auch wenn ich mit FoPus nichts zu tun hab)

Angeln wird immer mehr eingeschränkt. Das die Anlagen dazu beitragen den Angeldruck auf natürliche Gewässer zu vermindern stimmt schon...aber bevor die das einsehen oder man sich für den Erhalt solcher Anlagen einsetzt wird man eher die Angelplätze / Angelzeiten an Naturgewässern verlosen, damit der Angeldruck gering bleibt |uhoh: Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es eines Tages wirklich so weit kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Gut, wenns nun kribbeln anfängt ;-)

Nicht, dass wir nicht schon jahrelang genau davor warnen (Angeln nur zu Verzehr und Hege) und die Verbände x-fach zum Handeln aufgefordert hätten - Ergebnis bekannt.....


----------



## Gardenfly (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Was ist daran neu? genau damit wurden FoPu Betreiber schon in den 90er verurteilt vor Gericht.


----------



## Knispel (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Thomas - das zwischen Besatz und Wiederfang ist in vielen Gesetzen so geregelt - es wurde nur etwas "locker" hinsichtlich der kommerziellen Angelgewässer damit umgegangen. Das gleiche gilt für Vereine - entweder besetze ich untermaßig oder ich sperre das Gewässer z.B. bei Herbstbeatz den Winter über. Alle Bewirtschafter kannten das und müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn das einmal konsequent durchgezogen wird - also bitte nicht als die neuste "Errungenschaft" der Behörden darstellen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Stimmt - und alle Verbände haben gepennt und akzeptieren immer noch Verzehr und Hege als ALLEINIGE Gründe, nur daraus kann solcher Unfig entstehen.

Denn es gibt für die ja KEINEN Grund zum Angeln, wenn sich der Fisch bereits in Besitz des Bewirtschafters befindet (= Besatz) und sofort geschlachtet werden könnte....

Dass das nun so eindeutig präzisiert wird, ist das Neue und Schlimme - und die weiter gedachten Folgen (zu was Angeln zur Ernährung? Man kann ja auch anders an Fisch kommen...)......

Aber es betrifft ja nur wieder "eine Gruppe" - nach Stippern, Wettkämpfern, Zurücksetzern, Fotografierern, Karpfenanglern sinds nun halt die Anlagenangler...

Und was da noch alles in den Gutachten steht (Gewässer/Nährstoffmonitoring, Fütterverbote etc.), habe ich da noch nicht mal angerissen.......

Wer nicht sieht, wo das hinführt, kann ja gerne weiter die Augen verschliessen und sowas als gottgegeben hinnehmen....

Ich weiterhin nicht..


----------



## Knispel (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - und alle Verbände haben gepennt und akzeptieren immer noch Verzehr und Hege als ALLEINIGE Gründe, nur daraus kann solcher Unfig entstehen.
> 
> .



Einmal ehrlich, ist das denn nicht der einzigste logische Grund, Fische aus dem Wasser zuziehen ? Aber eine gewisse selektive Entnahme solle der Gesetzgeber und die Verbände den einzelnen Anglern ( sind auch mündige Bürger ) zugestehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Von wegen selektive Entnahme - auch in SH wird nach unseren Erkenntnissen behördlicherseits bereits diskutiert, eine Regelung wie in Bayern zu treffen, nach der jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen ist.

Auch da wieder Argument Verzehr und Hege:
Schützt ein Bewirtschafter einen Fisch nicht, ist er zu entnehmen!

Eben weil das nicht der Angler zu entscheiden hat und jeder nicht geschonte Fisch per se verzehrbar ist.

Denn auch wenn für Hege geangelt wird, ist ein nicht geschützter Fisch zu entnehmen und verwerten, sonst mache Angeln keinen Sinn.

Wenn im Sinne der Hege entnommen werden müsse (weil Fisch nicht geschützt vom Bewirtschafter), wäre das zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches dann logischerweise auch unerlaubter Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen... 




Aber was rede und schreibe ich - schaut weiter zu, schlaft schön und wundert euch am Ende nicht.........


----------



## Gardenfly (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - und alle Verbände haben gepennt und akzeptieren immer noch Verzehr und Hege als ALLEINIGE Gründe, nur daraus kann solcher Unfig entstehen.
> 
> Denn es gibt für die ja KEINEN Grund zum Angeln, wenn sich der Fisch bereits in Besitz des Bewirtschafters befindet (= Besatz) und sofort geschlachtet werden könnte....
> 
> ...



falsch auch Verbände müssen sich Gerichtsurteilen beugen,und die Tierschutzlobby hat einfach mehr Kohle um sich die richtigen Politiker zu kaufen.
Gehe mal in die Fussgängerzone und sammle Geld für Tierschutz und dann als Angler-mal sehen wieviel unterschied das macht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Gehe mal in die Fussgängerzone und sammle Geld für Tierschutz und dann als Angler-mal sehen wieviel unterschied das macht.



Wobei viele sammelnde "Schützer" eher der Gattung Tierrechtssalafisten zuzuordnen sind..

Ok..zugegeben..für einen DAFV Angler würde ich auch nix geben.

Ausser Mitleid evtl.


----------



## Kingkurt70 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich mit der SH-Landesregierung immer konform gehe, was ihre Politik in Angel-Fragen angeht, aber der Eröffnungskommentar lässt mich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar wird da vollkommen von Regierung und Behörde in Schleswig Holstein vergessen, dass unabhängig von Tierschutzbedenken, die hier die ALLEINIGE Rolle spielen, aus Naturschutzgründen - indem Angeldruck auf sensiblere Gewässer vermindert werden könnte - solche Anlagen eigentlich sogar förderungswürdig sein sollten!!



Soso. Ein paar kleine Anlagen an den Autobahnen, in denen teilweise nicht natürlich in Deutschland vorkommende Fische eingesetzt werden, sollen den Angeldruck bei uns verringern.

Dann sollte Hamburg schnellstens ein paar Forellenteiche anlegen. Dass die in SH den Angeldruck verringern könnten, der tatsächlich nicht besonders ausgeprägt ist mMn, ist schlichtweg falsch.

Wenn diese Maßnahmen der Regierung tatsächlich umgesetzt werden, dann ist es gut und richtig.

Die Puffs sind eine Schande für alle Angler und treten jedwede Art von Tierschutz oder Respekt vor der Kreatur mit Füßen. 
In Stiefeln. Mit Stahlkappen.

Auf die Vereine wird das keinerlei Auswirkungen haben.
Meiner z.B. hat nach dem Besatz von Friedfischen eine einmonatige Schonzeit und Raubfische werden in der generellen Schonzeit besetzt, wo ist da denn das Problem?

Auf Krampf jede Entscheidung der Politik als "gegen die Angler" auszulegen und jede Maßnahme immer nur von der negativen Seite zu sehen ist typisch deutsch. 
Meckern, meckern, meckern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> Meckern, meckern, meckern.


Ja, und immer weiter, verlass Dich drauf....


Wer so gegen andere Angler arbeitet und argumentiert:


> Die Puffs sind eine Schande für alle Angler und treten jedwede Art von Tierschutz oder Respekt vor der Kreatur mit Füßen.
> In Stiefeln. Mit Stahlkappen.
> 
> Auf die Vereine wird das keinerlei Auswirkungen haben.


darf sich nachher darüber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber es betrifft ja nur wieder "eine Gruppe" - nach Stippern, Wettkämpfern, Zurücksetzern, Fotografierern, Karpfenanglern sinds nun halt die Anlagenangler...
> 
> Und was da noch alles in den Gutachten steht (Gewässer/Nährstoffmonitoring, Fütterverbote etc.), habe ich da noch nicht mal angerissen.......
> 
> ...


nicht wundern.

Denn das trifft am Ende auch die sich moralisch/ethisch höher stehend dünkenden "Besserangler" der organisierten Angelfischerei in den Vereinen..



Siehe auch von wegen zusammen halten gegen spendensammelnde Natur- und Tierschutzkonzerne:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber was rede und schreibe ich - schaut weiter zu, schlaft schön und wundert euch am Ende nicht.........



PS:



Gardenfly schrieb:


> falsch auch Verbände müssen sich Gerichtsurteilen beugen,


Genau, dafür brauchen wir ja anscheinend Verbände, dass die nix unternehmen, ausser sich wegzuducken und beugen.....

Gesetze versuchen zu ändern im Sinne der Klientel und gemeinsamer "natürlicher" Verbündeter (Jäger, Bauern, Fischzucht, Fischerei, Imker, Freizeitreiterei, Kleintierzucht, etc.) gegen die spendensammelnden Tier- und Naturschutzkonzerne, das wäre anständige Lobbyarbeit für mich..


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> ...Auf die Vereine wird das keinerlei Auswirkungen haben...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aber es betrifft ja nur wieder "eine Gruppe" - nach Stippern, Wettkämpfern, Zurücksetzern, Fotografierern, Karpfenanglern sinds nun halt die Anlagenangler...



Da liegt ihr leider sogar beide falsch. Es wird auch Auswirkungen auf Vereine haben.

Schon jetzt ist es kritisch Fische in fangfähigen Größen zu besetzen.
Zukünftig könnten Vereinsveranstaltungen (An-, Abangeln, etc.) bei denen fangfähige ReFos in Vereinsgewässer besetzt werden so nicht mehr stattfinden.
Ich habe gehört, dass ähnliches in NRW diskutiert wird und dabei soll es egal sein ob per Hand oder per Rutsche vom LKW besetzt wird.

Aber grundsätzlich hast du, Thomas, schon recht. Es wird hauptsächlich auf einen Teilbereich des Angelns geschossen ...und Verbände schauen dabei zu.
Leider jubeln auch noch viele verirrte Anglerkollegen, die nicht peilen, dass es den Gegnern der Angelei _um die gesamte Angelei_ geht.
Man kann sie halt besser scheibchenweise erledigen.


Und zu der OT-Brandrede des "Kollegen" hier:


Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> ...Die Puffs sind eine Schande für alle Angler  und treten jedwede Art von Tierschutz oder Respekt vor der Kreatur mit  Füßen.
> In Stiefeln. Mit Stahlkappen...


|abgelehn|peinlich
Wer bist du, dass dir anmaßt zu entscheiden was ALLE Angler empfinden?!
#d
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271732&highlight=tuff,+tuff


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da liegt ihr leider sogar beide falsch. Es wird auch Auswirkungen auf Vereine haben.
> .


ääääh, nix anderes hab ich geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn das trifft am Ende auch die sich moralisch/ethisch höher stehend dünkenden "Besserangler" der organisierten Angelfischerei in den Vereinen..


----------



## gründler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

http://www.kfv-tuebingen.de/Naturschutz/Berichte/Umdenken-beim-Besatz.php


https://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/pdf/leitlinie_fischbesatz.pdf


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar wird da vollkommen von Regierung und Behörde in Schleswig Holstein vergessen, dass unabhängig von Tierschutzbedenken, die hier die ALLEINIGE Rolle spielen, aus Naturschutzgründen - indem Angeldruck auf sensiblere Gewässer vermindert werden könnte - solche Anlagen eigentlich sogar förderungswürdig sein sollten!!



Die Sicht offizielle Stellen hierzu ist eine ganz andere.

 Ich zitiere mal einen Verbandler, mit dem ich mich kürzlich dazu unterhalten habe:
_"Genauso wenig wie es ein Grundrecht auf Mitgliedschaft in einem Golfverein gibt, gibt es ein Grundrecht auf Mitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein. Die Anzahl der Mitglieder richtet sich nach der Verträglichkeit für unsere Gewässer."_

 Die finanzstarke Klientel wird auch zukünftig angeln können. Auf der Strecke bleibt (zumindest in Ballungszentren) die breite Masse.

 Wir in Franken sind da noch verhältnismäßig gut dran, weil für die Weiher (künstlich angelegt, ablassbar) die Hegepflicht entfällt und die Regeln für Besatz recht großzügig sind. Die Wartelisten sind jedoch auch hier trotz stolzer Beitragssummen lang.


----------



## Knispel (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> Die Puffs sind eine Schande für alle Angler und treten jedwede Art von Tierschutz oder Respekt vor der Kreatur mit Füßen.
> In Stiefeln. Mit Stahlkappen.
> 
> .



Äää sorry - wie ist das mit mobilitäsbeschränkten Kollegen ? Sind diese Anlagen nicht oft die einzigste Möglichkeit, wo sie z.B. mit einem Rollstuhl hinkommen ? Wir haben hier keine niederländischen Verhältnisse, wo z.B. an den Kanälen alle 3 - 4 k m ein behindertengerechter Angelplatz eingerichtet ist. Denke einmal nach, wieviele davon bei euch sind ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Kingkurt70 schrieb:


> Die Puffs sind eine Schande für alle Angler und treten jedwede Art von Tierschutz oder Respekt vor der Kreatur mit Füßen.
> In Stiefeln. Mit Stahlkappen.



Deine Meinung. Meine ist dazu eine ganz andere.

 Die komplette Schizophrenie erkennt man beispielsweise in grenznahen Regionen zu Polen. Dort sind auf polnischer Seite um die Region Görlitz bis Bad Muskau auf polnischer Seite über die vergangenen Jahre mehr als dreißig große Fischanlagen entstanden. Fährt man dort hin, trifft man fast ausschließlich deutsche Angler. Und zwar zu Hunderten.

 Die Polen lachen sich scheckig über die deutsche Regulierungswut und freuen sich über die Kundschaft. #h


----------



## donak (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich kann darüber auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, was versucht wird zu "regulieren". Eigentlich muss man mittlerweile als Angler auf die Strasse gehen und Steine schmeissen. Wir werden nur denunziert.

Wenn ich das mit dem Besatz von Fischen lese, kriege ich voll die Krawatte. Ich esse zwar gerne unsere Heimischen Arten, jedoch knüppel ich auch nicht alles ab.

Das Tiere aber leiden, z.B. Puten, Schweine etc. das ist wieder ein anderes Thema, denn der Mensch "braucht" ja soviel. Das ist doch ne Crux.

Schade, dass sich die Angler nicht einig sind, sonst könnte man auch was bewegen, als Zusammenschluss, als Einzelperson kann man da leider nichts machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



donak schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich die Angler nicht einig sind, sonst könnte man auch was bewegen, als Zusammenschluss, als Einzelperson kann man da leider nichts machen.


Die Angler sind ja nicht das Problem, sondern die organisierten Angelfischer..

Deren Verbände das ja immer unterstützen, wenn wieder die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie es schafft, über die Politik neue Verbote und Restriktionen für Angler einzuführen..

Statt sich dem entgegen zu stellen und zu begreifen, dass die ALLE weghaben wollen - am Ende auch die sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden organisierten Angelfischer..

Da ist das hier nur wieder ein Beispiel mehr mit den Anlagen...

*Zum nachdenken:*
Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.

Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.

Als das Karpfenangeln in Kritik kam, so what? - ich war ja kein Karpfenangler.

Als das Angeln an Anlagen unmöglich wurde, was hats mich geschert, da ging ich eh nicht hin..

Als es dann auch am Ende die Angelvereine erwischen sollte - da gabs keinen mehr zum protestieren und dagegen kämpfen..


----------



## donak (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Angler sind ja nicht das Problem, sondern die organisierten Angelfischer..
> 
> Deren Verbände das ja immer unterstützen, wenn wieder die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie es schafft, über die Politik neue Verbote und Restriktionen für Angler einzuführen..
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ein bischen anders, nicht nur die organisierten (ja, bin selber einer), alle Angler sollte auf die Strasse gehen!

Betrifft, ja schliesslich alle, nicht nur die, die im Verein sind. Wovon die meisten ja am FOPU sein sollten.

Aber kuschen ja nur alle. Ich würde auch Steine schmeissen, du auch, Thomas9904?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



donak schrieb:


> sonst könnte man auch was bewegen, als Zusammenschluss,



Unabhängig vom jetzigen Thema..man bewegt sich Verbandsseitig doch..seit Jahren.Nicht bemerkt?

Und zwar immer hübsch im Tarn-und Ignoriermodus mit dem Arxxx an der Wand entlang,bei Lust und Elan auch gerne rückwärts

Vorwärtsgang würde Geld und Kompetenz voraussetzen..Thema gegessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



> Sehe ich ein bischen anders, nicht nur die organisierten (ja, bin selber einer), alle Angler sollte auf die Strasse gehen!


Die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer waren - im Gegensatz zu Anglern - bei der Besprechung in Kiel ja vertreten.

Nur gesagt haben sie nix, während viele der Betreiber wutentbrannt den Saal verliessen......

Was soll da der Angler auf der Strasse?

Die inkompetenten, anglerfeindlichen Verbände zum Jagen tragen??

Wenn das doch die Zahler, die organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen, warum auch immer genauso wollen, wie es ist. 

Weil sie ja die Funktionäre wählen und Angestellten bezahlen, die das ja so machen wie es nun mal leider ist - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend......


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Das wird nun länderübergreifend bei jeder Änderung des Fischereirechtes nebst den Verordnungen kommen, mithin bundesweit!

Das wird die Konkretisierung dessen sein, was man bisher duldete oder sowieso schon verlangte. 
Nun aber explizit mit Strafandrohung. Das trifft Anlagenbetreiber und Vereine beim jährlichen Refo- und Satzkarpfenrummel!


Neben dem Landesverband fällt das damit auch ganz klar in den Zuständigkeitsbereich des DAFV. 
Will man sich mal wieder aufgrund Inkompetenz und Handlungsunfähigkeit mit dem Verweis auf Landesrecht davon stehlen?

Wird in Nds wohl auch kommen! Da arbeitet man aber konstruktiv! Daher braucht sich der DAFV dort nicht einmischen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Das wird nun länderübergreifend bei jeder Änderung des Fischereirechtes nebst den Verordnungen kommen, mithin bundesweit!


Mein Reden!!!!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und solange die Verbände weiter der Meinung sind, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege als sinnvoll im Sinne des TSG anzusehen, statt endlich die ganzen ökonomischen, ökologischen und sozialen Vorteile des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung durchzukämpfen, wird das weiter nach hinten losgehen für Angler und das Angeln - und am Ende werden auch die organisierten Angelfischer dumm aus der Wäsche gucken!*
> 
> 
> *Dass dennoch der Bundesverband nicht gegen solche anglerfeindlichen Anwandlungen vorgehen wird, kann man als sicher voraussetzen.* Die werden sich auf Landesrecht abstellen, obwohl die Gutachten bundesweit gelten und da sicher bald andere Länder nachziehen werden.



PS:
Wie positioniert sich da eigentlich dieser neue, ominöse Süßwassersplitterverband DSAV? 

Oder gehören die Forellenanlagen zum Salzwasserbereich, oder ist das uninteressant weil nicht Stippen und Feedern und ohne internationale Wettkämpfe?

Nur auch mal so zum Thema Versäumnisse der Verbände bei diesem Thema...


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn das trifft am Ende auch die sich moralisch/ethisch höher stehend dünkenden "Besserangler" der organisierten Angelfischerei in den Vereinen..



Das predigst du seit Jahren und wirst es noch Jahre predigen können. Es gibt da draussen zuviele Leute, die das einfach nicht kapieren. "Leben und Leben lassen", also auf den Mensch bezogen, ist einfach nicht mehr angesagt. Heutzutage will jeder seinen Distinktionsgewinn gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen haben.

Egal wie "tolerant" und "offen", "moralisch überlegen" und achso "gesetzestreu" man dazu sein muss. Zur not auch bis zur Abschaffung des eigenen Hobbys.

Das ganze Elend mit den einzelnen Gruppen (Karpfenangler, C&R'ler, FoPu Angler) geht nun schon seit Ewigkeiten so. Nie interessiert es die jeweils andere Gruppe der "Besserangler", denn man ist ja moralisch überlegen und seine Art zu Angeln wird es schon nicht treffen.

Mich kotzt diese Einstellung sowas von an. Leute mit so einer Einstellung zeigen nicht, das sie "Besserangler" sind, sondern das sie kein Rückgrat und keine Bildung haben.

Sicher ist nur, das es in der Zukunft auch noch ein paar (dann völlig überraschte) Besserangler treffen wird.

Ich bin mal gespannt was die Leute im Landesforum dazu sagen. Bisher bejubeln die ja jegliche Entscheidung der Verbände und Politiker gradezu euphorisch. Da dort aber recht viele FoPu Leute sind, könnte das ein Interessantes Thema werden. Letztlich werden sie aber wahrscheinloch doch weiterhin jubeln und dann in der freien Zeit Fröschen über die Strasse helfen und Brutkästen für Kormorane bauen. Man ist ja schliesslich Naturschützer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Letztlich werden sie aber wahrscheinloch doch weiterhin jubeln und dann in der freien Zeit Fröschen über die Strasse helfen und Brutkästen für Kormorane bauen. Man ist ja schliesslich Naturschützer.



 Nicht immer alles in eine Topf werfen!

Dem NABU (also den Froschträgern und Nistkastenbauern #h) ist es völlig Latte, wie lange Fische im FoPu schwimmen. Die haben ganz andere Ziele.

 Das Thema FoPu & Co. wird seitens der Tierschützer (inkl. Tierschutzgesetz) befeuert.


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich hab die Problematik letztens im Angelladen angesprochen, da schob man den Schreck im Hinblick auf den Einbruch eines ganzen  Tacklebereiches mit dem lapidaren Hinweis zur Seite, dass das niemals kommen wird!

Tja, kommen wird das wirklich nur dann nicht, wenn sich die Wirtschaft wehrt! Moral. Ethik hin oder her, wenn es um den Rubel und Arbeitsplätze geht, wird es für einige Beteiligte erst interessant!

Das Entnahmefenster auf der Müritz ab 2015 kommt doch auch nur wegen der wirtschaftlichen  Interessen (Tourismus)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Tja, kommen wird das wirklich nur dann nicht, wenn sich die Wirtschaft wehrt! Moral. Ethik hin oder her, wenn es um den Rubel und Arbeitsplätze geht, wird es für einige Beteiligte erst interessant!



BVA (Bundesverband der Angelgerätehersteller) hat ja auch wegen interner Streitigkeiten die Arbeit eingestellt und bleibt nur als Hülle erhalten - keine Hilfe zu erwarten...
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294107

Und als ein Teil der Betreiber (= Wirtschaft) empört und lautstark den Saal verliess, erklärte Dr. Lemcke ja nach Hörensagen noch, dass er schliesslich nur dazu da sein, geltendes Recht umzusetzen..


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Dann müssen wir halt in Ruhe abwarten, ob im Verbandsform dazu mal was von den SH Verbändlern gesagt wird. Wird schon alles nicht so schlimm werden.

:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> BVA (Bundesverband der Angelgerätehersteller).........dass er schliesslich nur dazu da sein, geltendes Recht umzusetzen..



Tja, dem Geld gegenüber war das Recht schon immer nachrangig/-giebig bzw dessen Mehrung gegen vielfache Widerstände letztlich doch dienlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Da kommt ein Protokoll der Veranstaltung vom (zahlenmäßig) kleineren Verband in SH:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/infoveranstaltungtierschutz.html

Vom großen (zahlenmäßig, LSFV-SH) sieht und hört man nach wie vor nix zum Thema, sowenig wie vom BV.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Irgendein Gefühl sagt mir, das die Lage ernst ist. Also wie gehabt erstmal in Ruhe abwarten...


----------



## Knispel (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom großen (zahlenmäßig, LSFV-SH) sieht und hört man nach wie vor nix zum Thema, sowenig wie vom BV.........



Dem alles wissenden, erhabenen Geschäftsführer dort, hat es wohl die Sprache verschlagen oder sie sind noch am ausformulieren, dass die Regelung ein Segen für die Sportfischerei ist und voll die Denkensweise der dort organisierten (richtigen) Sportfischen entspricht ( nur .... hat er die gefragt ? ) ....


----------



## BERND2000 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Möglichweise wollen sich die Verbände da auch gar nicht groß zu Wort melden.

Die wollen halt auch im Naturschutz wahrgenommen werden und auch die Einhaltung des Tierschutzes (betäuben, töten) ist Ihnen seit Jahrzehnten wichtig.
Mag sein das es auch Angelvereine gibt die so handeln, aber längst nicht alle.
Viele wollen besser gar nicht mit so etwas in Verbindung gebracht werden.

Diese Bewirtschaftungsform steht halt für vieles, was verboten oder nicht gern gesehen wird.
Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen, Großfischangeln bei reinem C&R, Überbesatz, Besatz mit Exoten (Störe, Streifenbarsche, Afrikanischen Welsen, u.v.m), mangelnde Aufsicht +unkontrollierten Zugang, verreckende Fische weil das Gewässer ungeeignet ist ............. 
............was ein Wunder, wenn Jemand Angst hätte, sich für so etwas einzusetzen. 

Einzusetzen für etwas, was wohl eher stillschweigend von der Obrigkeit geduldet wird. 

Angelteiche (Forellenpuff´s) sind gewerbliche Freizeitparks für Angler, vertreten oft von der Gewerblichen Fischerei.
Sie erfüllen halt Wünsche, halt ganz menschliche Bedürfnisse, seine Beute selbst zu jagen.
So unmoralisch wie beim Namensgeber, aber eben wie beim Namensgeber völlig menschlich. 


Und einen reinen Anglerverband, der lediglich die reinen Angler vertritt, gibt es bislang eben nicht.

Das Hauptproblem bleibt auch für solche Anlagen, das Angeln nur zum Spaß, eben derzeit als Verboten gesehen wird. 
Das aber, betrifft eben auch andere Bereiche, eine Auslegung die massenhaft weitere Probleme verursacht.
Weil sie den Menschen nicht ändert, aber mögliche Lösungswege blockiert.

Halt meine Meinung, die nicht stimmen muss.


----------



## gründler (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Warum sollten sie sich (LV SH,BV) dafür einsetzen???

Zeigt doch schon die Haltung auf dieser Veranstaltung, sollte das so stimmen.

Vielen "VDSF" leuten sind diese Anlagen doch eh ein Dorn im Auge,wurden diese doch schon damals anfang der 90er scharf kritisiert und vom damaligen Amtsträgern der Anglervertreter befeuert.

Ja und so einiges "was nicht sein darf" an Behörden weitergeleitet usw.

 Wäre ich Däne wurd ich jetzt an der Grenze einen xxxl Angelpark eröffnen ^^

lg


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

mit Tier und Naturschutz lässt sich auf alle Fälle mehr Geld verdienen, wie mit ein paar Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



> Möglichweise wollen sich die Verbände da auch gar nicht groß zu Wort melden



Die werden halt wieder zu spät merken, dass auch andere Bewirtschafter  wie Vereine betroffen sind und damit eben auch die sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden organisierten Besserangelfischer... 

Fisch ist schliesslich tierschutzmäßig nur zum essen, nicht zum Angeln - 

Wenn der Besatz durch die Hände des Bewirtschafters geht und nicht sofort geschlachtet wird zum essen, MUSS nach deren Ansicht dann zum tierschutzgerechten Angeln (sinnvoller Grund - Verzehr) eben ein Größenzuwachs oder Qualitätsverbesserung durch genügend langen Verbleib (ohne der Gefahr des Herausangelns) im Gewässer gewährleistet sein - gilt laut Gutachten ja bundesweit. 

Und da werden die 2 Wochen nur der Anfang sein - und schnell herausgefunden werden, dass in der Zeit weder großer Zuwachs noch Qualitätsverbesserung zu erreichen ist - und dann werden schnell 2 Monate draus oder 2 Jahre...........

Satzkarpfen- und Regebogenforellenbesatz nenn ich da mal nur als Beispiele.


Das hat nix mit Hege zu tun, sondern mit reinem Tierschutz. 

Das ist ja das, was die meisten nicht begreifen, wenn sie Angeln nur zur Verwertung/Hege propagieren: 
Dazu braucht man Angler nicht und auch nicht das Angeln...

Die einen werdens früher begreifen, die anderen am Ende auch jammern..


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. November 2014)

Wenn ich da oben im Verband wäre, dann würde ich gegen die FoPus garnichts machen. Da würd ich mir erst mal noch von den Mitgliedern den Westensee kaufen lassen und dann den Mitgliedern Gastkarten verkaufen. Wenn es die FoPus nicht mehr gibt, kommt sogar noch mehr in die Kasse.

Aus dem dortigen Forum ist nicht viel Widerstand zu erwarten. Die meisten dürften sich über neue Regeln und Gesetze eher freuen.

Wenn es bald den Zanderanglern (Gufi + Bleikopf = Sondermüll) und den Brandungsanglern (zuviele verangelte Fische) an den Kragen geht, wird es ziemlich eng mit der Angelfischerei hier oben. Und auch die Besserangelfischer wird es dann irgendwann treffen.

Aber das konnte man ja wirklich alles nicht vorausahnen.

Bei einigen Dänischen Angelseen steht zur Zeit eine leichte Preiserhöhung in Aussicht. Ich schätze mal, das in kürze die eine oder andere Erhöhung folgen wird.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da werden die 2 Wochen nur der Anfang sein - und schnell herausgefunden werden, dass in der Zeit weder großer Zuwachs noch Qualitätsverbesserung zu erreichen ist - und dann werden schnell 2 Monate draus oder 2 Jahre...........



Das man keine fangfähigen Fische besetzen darf und diese dann auch noch eine Gewisse Zeit im Wasser lassen muss, grenzt schon an Hohn gegenüber den Angelfischern, bei dem Kormoranbestand hier oben.

Da könnte man jedem Angler auch eine Abgabe für Kormoranfutter aufzwingen.

Die Realität sieht inzwischen so aus: Besetzen und dann versuchen den Wettlauf gegen den Kormoran zu gewinnen.

Aber man muss halt auch Prioritäten setzen. Fische besetzen und fangen geht halt nicht. Solange die Politik aber nichts gegen 6 wochen alte Antibiotika Masthühner, deren Brüste dann für 5 Euro das Kg. im Discounter verkauft werden macht, ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kommt ein Protokoll der Veranstaltung vom (zahlenmäßig) kleineren Verband in SH:
> http://www.lav-union-nord.de/infoveranstaltungtierschutz.html
> 
> Vom großen (zahlenmäßig, LSFV-SH) sieht und hört man nach wie vor nix zum Thema, sowenig wie vom BV.........



Erinnert mich ein wenig an Hernn Drosse.
Um Anzeigen zu vermeiden...blablabla

Denkfehler. Vor Anzeigen kann sich niemand schützen.
Solch eine Regelung schützt keineswegs vor Anzeigen.

Desweiteren frage ich mich, wie man auf diese 14 Tage Karenzzeit (Sperrzeit) kommt?
Gibt es dazu einen wissenschaftlich fundierten Hintergrund oder ist diese Teit willkürlich gewählt worden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Gutachten (siehe Eingangspost), weil Fisch zum essen, nicht zum angeln, händisches umsetzen daher nur für Größenzuwachs oder Qualitätsverbesserung, nicht zum Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Jaja,  aber wer definiert dies, wer legt dies fest?
Ab wann ist eine ausreichende Qualitätsverbesserung etc. gegeben?

Mal 24h mal bei 4 Wochen.
Ich habe mir das Gutachten noch nicht durchgelesen.
Aber sind das nicht alles irgendwelche fiktiven Werte?

Wird jetzt ein Schwein oder eine Kuh erst nach ablassen der Stressymtome geschlachtet?

Ich Frage mich, wird hier das Wohl des Fisches bewertet oder eher der Geschmack des Fisches?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Die Behörde und ihre Veterinäre, die das ja auch überprüfen müssen.

Seit wann hat da Logik, Nachweisbarkeit, Sinn oder ähnliches was zu suchen.

Es geht doch um Tierschutz!!


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Tierschutz vor Menschenschutz.  |kopfkrat

Wurden auch die Stressymptome bei Schiffsverkehr begutachtet?
Ich mein, je nach Frequentierung des Kanals durch Schiffe könnten sich die Symptome der Fische...
Evtl. reichen dann ja 14 Tage Sperrzeit nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ja aber logo, was denkst Du denn??


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Desweiteren frage ich mich, wie man auf diese 14 Tage Karenzzeit (Sperrzeit) kommt?
> Gibt es dazu einen wissenschaftlich fundierten Hintergrund oder ist diese Teit willkürlich gewählt worden?



Die stand in den bereits verhängten Urteilen,kommt aus der Forellenzucht da bei ca. 15 Grad Wassertemperatur in 10-14 Tagen bei optimaler Fütterung das Gewicht verdoppelt werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Füttern ist nur mit entsprechender Wasseruntersuchung etc...


----------



## gründler (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wird jetzt ein Schwein oder eine Kuh erst nach ablassen der Stressymtome geschlachtet?


 

12/24Std. Ruheraum vor dem Schlachten.

Damit Stress.....etc. abgebaut usw.wird schon seit Jahren praktiziert.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Einfach nur Irrsinn.


----------



## Sharpo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



gründler schrieb:


> 12/24Std. Ruheraum vor dem Schlachten.
> 
> Damit Stress.....etc. abgebaut usw.wird schon seit Jahren praktiziert.
> 
> ...




Mit Massage und Kuscheldecke?


----------



## Lazarus (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einfach nur Irrsinn.


_Den _Eindruck habe ich seit längerem...

.


----------



## Hezaru (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich war noch nie im FoPuff.
Aber mich stöhrt das vom Angeln immer mehr abgezwickt wird.
Einmal hier dann an der anderen Ecke.
Die Betreiber sind wutentbrand, der Verbandler sagt nix.
Er müsste eigentlich aus allen Rohren dagegenschiessen. Das ist seine Aufgabe.
Argumente gibts viele, ob richtig oder falsch ist oft Ansichtssache.
Kinder (Jugend) können zum Angeln gebracht werden statt Party und Drogen...
Wegen Kormoran nicht möglich....
Tierschutz, Vergleiche mit Fleischproduktion..
Und wenn wegen Tierschutz keine Produktion in D. mehr möglich ist kaufen wir halt alles aus dem Ausland. Die lachen sich scheckig über D.
Mischbesatz kleine und grosse, usw, erstmal gegenfeuern und wehren.
Die Gefahr ist das der Scheixx von anderen BL übernommen wird und plötzlich Standart ist.
Als nächstes wird es dann auf die Vereine übertragen.
Bei uns würde das Böse enden. Wir düften nur noch Kormoranfutter setzen, Brutfische zur Grundelfütterung und könnten unsere Gewässer (Pachten) nicht halten durch Mitgliederschwund. Den anderen Vereinen in der Gegend gings genauso, aber der Bund Naturschutz und Vogelschutz würden die schon billig übernehmen.
Von der Jagd hab ich nicht viel Ahnung, kriege nur etwas am Rande mit.
Denen geht es genauso. Da ist was mit Bleiverbot, Wald vor Wild (der Staat will Zaunkosten einsparen), Wildschäden bleiben am Jäger oder Verpächter hängen.
Keine Nachtsichtgeräte für Schwarzwild. Erst bei genügend Verkehrsunfällen und sonstigen Gefährdungen werden die vielleicht erlaubt.
Evtl. macht ein Zusammenschluss von Anglern, Jäger (Verpächter) auf Bundesebene Sinn.
Das ein Angelverbandler auf der Info Veranstaltung in SH keine Wortmeldung macht geht eigentlich garnicht


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Blöde Frage warum soll der Verband was machen? Haben die FoPu nicht selber ein Verband? 
Welche Gewerkschaft schert sich um Nichtmitglieder oder verwechselt ihr den Landesverband mit der Heilsarmee.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Weil das auch Vereine betrifft und nicht nur Fopus?

Weil es eine Grundsatzfrage ist, Angeln nur zur Verwertung oder als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung?

Weil es doch besser ist, weiter wegzuschauen, abzunicken und vor Schützern und Regierungen in die Knie zu gehen?

Alleine zum Recht durchsetzen reichen die Behörden, dazu braucht man keinen Verband - ein Verband sollte etwas weiter denken, das Potential möglicher weiterer Mitglieder beachten um mehr Schlagkraft zu bekommen  statt nur Nabelschau zu betreiben,  mit Vertretern anderer Naturnutzer zusammen arbeiten, daran arbeiten, Gesetze und Sichtweise zu ändern statt blind aus Angst und vorauseilendem Gehorsam abzunicken  etc., etc..


Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weg gesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
Als das Karpfenangeln in Kritik kam, so what? - ich war ja kein Karpfenangler.
Als das Angeln an Anlagen unmöglich wurde, was hats mich geschert, da ging ich eh nicht hin..
Als es dann auch am Ende die Angelvereine erwischen sollte - da gabs keinen mehr zum protestieren und dagegen kämpfen..


----------



## Hezaru (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Gardenfly,
ob die einen eigenen Verband haben weiss ich nicht.
Aber die Vergangenheit zeigt, das sowas oft übernommen wird.

Wenn ein Anglerverband sich fürs Angeln einsetzt, kann er nicht zwischen Mitgliedern und Nichtmitgliedern unterscheiden. Da ist Gesetzlich kein Unterschied.
Und wie schon geschrieben. mir geht es auch um die weiterführenden Gefahren (Ausweitung).
Sowas muss im Ansatz verhindert werden, nicht erst wenn die Hütte brennt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wenn ein Anglerverband sich fürs Angeln einsetzt, kann er nicht zwischen Mitgliedern und Nichtmitgliedern unterscheiden. Da ist Gesetzlich kein Unterschied.


So sollte es sein - real existierend haben wir den DAFV und die diese Trümmertruppe tragenden und finanzierenden LV, die nicht ansatzweise in der Lage sind, über den Tellerrand zu gucken - wie das Beispiel hier ja wieder beweist..


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, fehlt ja oft der Überblick!

Mancher meint, das kümmert ihn nicht?

Dann vllt der Ausblick in die weitere Entwicklung?

In Niedersachsen müssen die Vereine bereits eine solche Sperrfrist bei Refobesatz einhalten! 
Nun wird im Rahmen der Überarbeitung der Binnenfischereiverordnung die nächste Stufe gezündet. Der Besatz von fangfähigen Fischen wird voraussichtlich grundsätzlich untersagt!
Damit ist dann auch der Rummel nach dem Besatz des Karpfen vorbei!

Also, die Entwicklung zur Einschränkung geht weiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Vergiss es - das wollen die Verbandler weder hören noch glauben - bis es einmal mehr zu spät ist..


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Aber sie betonen stets sich auch für nicht organisierte Angler einzusetzen und für diese zu stehen. |rolleyes

Selbst wenn es Vereine nicht betreffen würde, sondern nur Forellenseen, an diesen tummeln sich schlichtweg Angler!
Da wird nicht zwischen organisierten und nichtorganisierten unterschieden, ob man Forellenseen nutzt hat nichts mit Vereins-/Verbandszugehörigkeiten zu tun.

Wie auch immer, es betrifft halt auch Vereine, die fangfähige Fische besetzen.
Und dies wird immer mehr praktiziert, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht.
Von An- & Abangelaktionen mit ReFos, Stören oder Satzis will ich gar nicht anfangen, schon der normale Besatz wird häufig mit größeren/massigen Fischen ausgestattet, weil sich sonst die Kormorane alles weg holen.

Dass die Obere Fischereibehörde überhaupt so ein Ding präsentiert, ist ein absolutes Unding!
Und dass die Verbandfuzzis nicht mal das Maul aufgekriegt haben sollen, ein weiterer Skandal hinten dran.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Abgesehen davon *IST* es seltsam, wenn irgendwelche gierigen Zweibeiner mit seltsamen Stecken in der Hand nur darauf warten, dass ein anderer Zweibeiner das Futter vorm Verspeisen nochmal in den Teich kippt. 

Seltsam aus der Perspektive der Aliens, die gerade das menschliche Verhalten studieren, selbstverständlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Aliens - ganz neue Perspektive - so hab noch nicht mal ich die "Angeln nur zum verwerten"-organisierten Angelfischerverbandler gesehen...

Könnte manches erklären ...
:q:q:q

Danke für die Sichterweiterung


----------



## Hezaru (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Deep Down,
gilt das auch für geschlossene ablasbare  Gewässer, oder nur für Fleissgewässer?
Es gibt Fischereirechte, diese müssen verteidigt weden.=Verbandsasufgabe.
Und FoPu ist ja Gewerbe.
So gesehen dürfte ja keine Sau mehr zum Schlachthof  getrieben werden da sie Stress erleidet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Das gilt für alle Gewässer, das es dabei nicht um Hege oder Bewirtschaftung(sform) geht, sondern um Tierschutz, der an jedem Gewässer vor Angeln und Anglern Vorrang zu haben hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. November 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das auch Vereine betrifft und nicht nur Fopus?


 
 Das interessiert doch den Verband mit Heldenvorsitz hier oben nicht. Die Interessiert ausschließlich die Kohle die sie von den Vereinen bekommen und an den DAFV weiterleiten können.

 Mal im Ernst. Wenn die Vereine ihre eigenen Teiche nicht mehr besetzen dürfen, weichen die Angler auf die Verbandsgewässer aus. Geld was von Vereinen nicht in Besatz investiert werden kann/ darf, kann der Verband doch durch Beitragserhöhungen für sich beanspruchen. 

 Und ohne Forellenseen mehr Angler in den Vereinen = mehr Einnahmen in den Verbänden. Ob die für das Jahr 2017 schon 10.000 Tageskarten (anstatt der bisherigen 200) am Westensee in ihren Haushalt einplanen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das gilt für alle Gewässer, das es dabei nicht um Hege oder Bewirtschaftung(sform) geht, sondern um Tierschutz, der an jedem Gewässer vor Angeln und Anglern Vorrang zu haben hat.




 Tierschutz ist wichtig und sollte tatsächlich über dem Angeln stehen! Jedoch ist interessant, dass der Tierschutz in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich betrachtet wird. Unterschiedliche Gutachten bringen unterschiedliche Gesetze und Verordnungen mit unterschiedlichen Urteilen in der Rechtsprechung- bei der gleichen Fischart #d...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Da Fische nicht  leidensfähig sind, gilt für mich Tierschutz da nicht, wenngleich trotzdem auch Angler Fische mit Respekt behandeln sollten - der Tierschutz gehört in Massentierhaltung etc., das ist aber hier OT , da ein anderes Thema..


----------



## Hezaru (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Und so denkt man als kleiner Angler in Bayern, was geht das mich an?
Aber es könnte übernommen und zum Standart werden.
Bei Strom aus Wasser könnte man ja auch sagen, die häckseln nur Fische. Richtig. Aber hier ist wohl zuviel Geld im Spiel.
Man könnte von Staatsseite auch sagen:
Ohne funktionierende Fischaufstieg- und abstieghilfe gibt es keine Kohle, (Prämie)
So gesehen könnte man eine Häckselabgabe von den Betreibern erlassen  zugunsten der Fischereirechtsbewirtschafter.
Ich will sagen:
Alles ist nur Lobbyarbeit. Mit einem Handlungsunfähigen Verband kommen wir nicht weiter.
Das alte muss weg, wir brauchen was neues.
Keine Ahnung ob es besser wird, aber es besteht die Chance darauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Mit einem Handlungsunfähigen Verband kommen wir nicht weiter.
> Das alte muss weg, wir brauchen was neues.
> Keine Ahnung ob es besser wird, aber es besteht die Chance darauf.


Mein Reden seit Jahren..............


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Im dortigen Forum haben sich nun auch ein paar Leute zum Thema geäussert. Und der erste Besserangler, der gegen die bösen FoPus wettert und "dem Gesetz" applaudiert, ist auch schon da.

Witzigerweise verkauft derjenige Köder an spezialisierte Angler. Was es wohl für die Barschangelei hier im Land bedeutet, wenn jeder maßige Fisch entnommen werden muss. Aber *das* hat man dann ja nicht kommen sehen.

Und erstaunlich auch, das sich die Offiziellen (die sonst recht schnell alles abwiegeln) zurückhalten.

Wie ich schon schrieb, ich hab da so ein richtig ungutes Gefühl bei der ganzen Sache. Meine Forellensachen sind gepackt, ich geh die Tage noch mal los. Bevor alles zufriert und es sich evtl. bald ganz erledigt hat.


----------



## Erdmännchen (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich finde diesen Entschluss auch äußerst fraglich, sehe die Folge aber nicht als sonderlich drastisch. Wir sprechen hier von einem Gewerbe, hier wird Geld verdient, die Betreiber sind da schon findig.
Bspw müsste es, so wie ich es verstehe, funktionieren, wenn man eine Konstruktion im Gewässer selbst installiert, in der man die Forellen hältert. Diese hat dann 14 verschiedene Kammern, in denen die Forellen verteilt werden, immer ungefähr die Menge, die pro Tag eingesetzt werden soll, falls da noch welche überbleiben, dann noch eine größere 15. Kammer. Dann wird immer zum Einsetzen ein Gitter hochgezogen, die Fische können losschwimmen und alle sind glücklich, die Fische waren schon 14 Tage im See, konnten ihre Qualität verbessern, wurden geschützt und können nun mit besserer Qualität gefangen werden. 
Für das Vereinsgewässer wird dann beim Einsetzen ein kleiner Abschnitt mit einem Netz abgesperrt, in dem die Fische 14 Tage in Ruhe schwimmen dürfen.
Nur als erster Gedanke, da wird denen wohl sonst auch noch anderes einfallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Deswegen sind wahrscheinlich die Betreiber unter Protest raus aus dem Saal - und es geht ebene nicht nur um die Anlagen, das gilt für ALLE Bewirtschafter, auch für Vereine...

Die von der Behörde wollen das nicht mit Besatz - die machen auch die Schlupflöcher dicht, für Anlagen wie Vereine...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Immer wieder spannend, wie hier fokussiert wird...

Das steht mindestens schon seit 1996 im Fischereigesetz und hätte von den Forellenseebetreibern eigentlich schon immer so eingehalten werden müssen. Nur wie immer im Leben ist es natürlich so, das die Gewinnmaximierung bei den Teichbesitzern im Fordergrund stand, statt sich auf diese gesetzliche Regelung einzustellen....

Ist fast so wie Jahrzehnte bei rot über die Ampel zu fahren und immer glück gehabt, dass man nicht erwischt wurde und dann plötzlich, als man mal dran war, wird geschimpft und mit Unverständnis reagiert.

Hier haben einige Forellenseebetreiber einfach entweder jahrelang gepennt, oder mit Absicht die Kosten gescheut, sich anzupassen. Einige Forellenseebetreiber haben keinerlei Probleme damit, weil sie sich rechtzeitig drauf eingestellt haben, da wird dann alles weiterlaufen wie gehabt. Andere müssen jetzt das nachholen, was sie versäumt haben, so ist das im Leben, wenn man sich am Scheideweg der Gesetzgebeung versucht rumzumauscheln.

Schade finde selbst ich es für die Forllenseeangler, deren Leben diese Gewässer sind, die müssen sich jetzt eventuell an weniger Gewässern drängeln, solange, bis die anderen nachgebessert haben. Die Frage bleibt ja auch, wieviele Betreiber das überhaupt betrifft....???

In offenen Gewässern darf Besatz nur stattfinden, wenn es über Hegepläne von der Fischereibehörde begründet genehmigt ist. Hier findet fast Ausschließlich Besatz mit Brütlingen statt, die von Elterntieren aus dem Einzugsgebiet (ausgenommen Karpfen, die aussschließlich aus Zuchtgewässern kommen) des Besatzgewässers stammen. Dazu muss man jeglichen in offenen Gewässern geplanten Besatz bei der Fischereibehörde anmelden, so dass die die Besatzfische kontrollieren können und die Besatzrechnungen aufbewahren, so dass man die Herkunft belegen kann, mit Unbedenklichkeitszeugnissen der Lieferanten, sowie Transportgenehmigungen für Fischbesatz...., alles seit Jahrzehnten gängige Praxis und klappt wunderbar.

Vereine haben da keinerlei Probleme mit in Ihren Besatzgewässern. Bei allen größeren Vereinen, die ausgebildete Gewässerwarte haben, die ihr Handwerk verstehen und geschult sind, findet Besatz schon seit Jahrzehnten so statt, dass es keienrlei Konflikt zum Gesetz gibt. In der Regel werden Fische im Herbst besetzt und dann gibt es eine Gewässersperre und alle Vorgaben sind eingehalten. Auch alles seit Jahrzehnten gängige Praxis. 

Bei uns im Verein geht z.B. die Friedfischsperre vom 15.10 bis zum 31. März eines jeden Jahres. Besatz findet ab dem 15. Oktober, bis Mitte November statt, somit haben die Besatzfische mindestens 3-4 Monate Ruhe und Zeit sich einzugewöhnen. Und das ist bei uns im Verein schon seit den 80iger Jahren so und mann soll sich wundern, mal einstimmig von den Mitgliedern so beschlossen worden, als es diese Richtlinie im Fischereigesetz überhaupt noch nicht gab.


Also für mich ist alles, was in dem Infoblatt steht seit gut 20 Jahren bekannt, da steht nichts neues drin, wird nun lediglich durchgesetzt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und da sehr viele Angler auch stärkere Kontrollen fordern, ist das doch auch nur eine logische Konsequenz daraus. Da kann man jetzt wieder einen Hype draus machen, kann man sich aber auch schenken, weil sich eigentlich nichts geändert hat, außer, das schwarze Schafe nun kontrolliert werden und die Konsequenzen zu tragen haben.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2014)

Endlich werden die Forellenpuffs platt gemacht, hoffentlich bald in ganz Deutschland. Das, was da abgeht, ist einfach nicht tolerabel. Fische in einen Teich zu schmeißen und dann darauf zu angeln, ist böse, böse pfuipfui. 
Der wahre Angelfischer erfreut sich an seinem Zanderwildfang oder an dem Hecht, auf den er wochenlang angesessen hat und den er dann abknüppelt, damit er ja keine unschuldigen kleinen Weißfische mehr frisst.

Ich hoffe, dass das bei uns in NRW auch bald durchkommt, und -mal eben OffTopic: Kennt einer ein geeignetes Gewässer in den Niederlanden, möglichst grenznah und vom Ruhrgebiet schnell erreichbar, wo man eine Forellenzucht aufbauen könnte? Kann gerne auch ein still gelegtes Freibad sein, Hauptsache groß genug!!!:m
(sorry, wenn ich wieder zu sarkastisch geworden bin)


Ansonsten sollten wir hier jetzt mal eine Sammlung von Links zu grenznahen Forellenpuffs aufmachen, damit wenigstens wir was Konstruktives für die Angler leisten

@Dorschgreifer:
ich bin hellauf begeistert von dir und deinem tollen Verein!!!!

Sobald wir alle schwarzen Schafe erwischt haben, wird es endlich keine Angler mehr geben!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also für mich ist alles, was in dem Infoblatt steht seit gut 20 Jahren bekannt, da steht nichts neues drin, wird nun lediglich durchgesetzt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Tja, manche kapieren halt immer noch nicht um was es geht - es ist wieder ein Baustein mehr, schon dass damals bei der Einführung nicht verbandsseitig dagegen gekämpft wurde, ist eine Schande.

Da ging man lieber gegen Tourisschein vor (wegen der Einnahmen) oder gegen einen Ministerpräsidenten, der eine Veranstaltung unterstützte..

Zum abnicken und ausführen braucht kein Mensch einen Verband - und kein vernünftiger Angler bezahlt einen solchen freiwillig - und vernünftige organisierte Angelfischer sollten das auch nicht..

Die Crux -  hier bei Durchsetzung des Gesetzes - ist die erneute Fokussierung darauf, dass Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege erlaubt sein soll. Was damit wieder mehr zementiert wird, ohne Widerstand seitens der Verbände.

Weder zum einen noch zum anderen (Verwertung/Hege) braucht es aber Angler ODER organisierte Angelfischer oder das Angeln....

Daher gerne nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das "händische" einbringen (Besatz mittels Kescher, umsetzen, aus im Gewässer befindlichen Netzgehegen etc.) ist deswegen ein Problem, weil damit der Fisch im Besitz des Bewirtschafters wäre und sofort zum Verzehr getötet werden könnte - Angeln wäre unnötig und somit nicht erlaubt, weil ohne Gewichtszunahme/Qualitätsverbesserung kein sinnvoller Grund gegeben wäre.*





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und solange die Verbände weiter der Meinung sind, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege als sinnvoll im Sinne des TSG anzusehen, statt endlich die ganzen ökonomischen, ökologischen und sozialen Vorteile des Angelns als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung durchzukämpfen, wird das weiter nach hinten losgehen für Angler und das Angeln - und am Ende werden auch die organisierten Angelfischer dumm aus der Wäsche gucken!*
> 
> 
> Dass dennoch der Bundesverband nicht gegen solche anglerfeindlichen Anwandlungen vorgehen wird, kann man als sicher voraussetzen. Die werden sich auf Landesrecht abstellen, obwohl die Gutachten bundesweit gelten und da sicher bald andere Länder nachziehen werden.




Das alles ist wieder nur ein Baustein mehr nach Köfiverbot, Wertungsangeln weg, c+r weg, Setzkescher, Abknüppelgebot und, und, und...

*Zum nachdenken:*
Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weg gesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.

Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.

Als das Karpfenangeln in Kritik kam, so what? - ich war ja kein Karpfenangler.

Als das Angeln an Anlagen unmöglich wurde, was hats mich geschert, da ging ich eh nicht hin..

Als es dann auch am Ende die Angelvereine erwischen sollte - da gabs keinen mehr zum protestieren und dagegen kämpfen..


*Nochmal:*
*Selbstverständlich kann sowohl der LSFV-SH wie auch der DAFV als Bundesverband das alles toll finden. 
Und seine Aufgabe nur in der Umsetzung geltenden Rechtes sehen*, statt darin, Recht zu ändern (dafür gibts Demokratie, Lobby und Verbände doch, oder?).
Wenn das deren organisierte Angelfischer so wollen: 
Nicht besser verdient -schade nur, dass am Ende aber auch wieder Angler und nicht nur organisierte Angelfischer unter sowas leiden müssen..

Dass zur Umsetzung von Recht Polizei und Behörden da sind und keiner dazu teure Verbände braucht, ist sicher nicht nur meine Sichtweise..


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

Gardenfly schrieb:


> Blöde Frage warum soll der Verband was machen? Haben die FoPu nicht selber ein Verband?
> Welche Gewerkschaft schert sich um Nichtmitglieder oder verwechselt ihr den Landesverband mit der Heilsarmee.



So mancher denkt wirklich nur von 8 Uhr - 12 Uhr Mittags.  #q



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Immer wieder spannend, wie hier fokussiert wird...
> 
> Das steht mindestens schon seit 1996 im Fischereigesetz und hätte von den Forellenseebetreibern eigentlich schon immer so eingehalten werden müssen. Nur wie immer im Leben ist es natürlich so, das die Gewinnmaximierung bei den Teichbesitzern im Fordergrund stand, statt sich auf diese gesetzliche Regelung einzustellen....
> 
> ...



#d

Ein LV- Vorsitzender oder sonst was hat sich da im Sinne der Angler zu äussern und nicht zu schweigen.
Da muss man seinen Mund aufmachen. Egal ob es seit 1996 im Gesetz steht oder seit 1840.
Da hat der LV wohl seit min. 1996 wieder mal gepennt oder seine Lobby hat versagt.


Zum Besatz der "Vereinsseen": 
Es gibt genügend schwarze Quellen wo man Fischbesatz herbekommt. Viele Vereine scheixxen was auf die Gesetze u. Verordnungen.

In manchen Gegend mag es ja mit der Gewässersperrung gut funktionieren. Liegt abe wohl eher an der Menge der Ausweichmöglichkeiten.
In manchen Gegenden wo diese Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind, werden Dir die Vereinsmitglieder an die Gurgel springen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein geht z.B. die Friedfischsperre vom 15.10 bis zum 31. März eines jeden Jahres.


 
Das ist Angeln, wie ich es mir vorstelle. |kopfkrat#d

Leute wie du sind es, die das Angeln kaputtmachen. Statt sich gegen Reglementierungen zur Wehr zu setzen, ist man stolz darauf, im Verein noch einen draufzusetzen.

Grüße von einem Vorstandsmitglied, das Vereinsarbeit im Sinne der Mitglieder betreibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher gerne nochmal:
> 
> Das alles ist wieder nur ein Baustein mehr nach Köfiverbot, Wertungsangeln weg, c+r weg, Setzkescher, Abknüppelgebot und, und, und...


 
 Und somit anscheinend im Sinne der Anglerverbände. Ich meine natürlich Naturschutzverbände...


----------



## Lommel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist Angeln, wie ich es mir vorstelle. |kopfkrat#d
> 
> Leute wie du sind es, die das Angeln kaputtmachen. Statt sich gegen Reglementierungen zur Wehr zu setzen, ist man stolz darauf, im Verein noch einen draufzusetzen.
> 
> Grüße von einem Vorstandsmitglied, das Vereinsarbeit im Sinne der Mitglieder betreibt.


 
Ich verstehe den Kollegen Dorschgreifer aber anders. Er hat nicht gesagt das er das Gesetz gut findet, sondern das dieses Gesetz ja schon etwas länger besteht. Die Teichbesitzer hatten also genügend Zeit sich darauf einzustellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist Angeln, wie ich es mir vorstelle. |kopfkrat#d
> 
> Leute wie du sind es, die das Angeln kaputtmachen.


 
 Das siehst Du falsch. Das ist angeln im Einklang mit dem Naturschutz- und man erntet zusätzliches Schulterklopfen von den *richtigen Naturschutzverbänden*. Das hat man jetzt ja umso mehr nötig, wo das Schulterklopfen in den Angelverbänden bröckelt... 

 Und die *richtigen Naturschutzverbände* kommen vor lachen kaum noch in den Schlaf- die Angler haben den größten Feind ja in den eigenen Reihen, nämlich die ("Angler"-) Verbände.


 Und kapiert haben die ("Angler"-)Verbände es anscheinend immer noch nicht. Oder sie haben die Drehzahl - um unser Hobby kaputt zu machen - einfach nur erhöht...


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Endlich werden die Forellenpuffs platt gemacht, hoffentlich bald in ganz Deutschland. Das, was da abgeht, ist einfach nicht tolerabel. Fische in einen Teich zu schmeißen und dann darauf zu angeln, ist böse, böse pfuipfui.
> Der wahre Angelfischer erfreut sich an seinem Zanderwildfang oder an dem Hecht, auf den er wochenlang angesessen hat und den er dann abknüppelt, damit er ja keine unschuldigen kleinen Weißfische mehr frisst.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass das bei uns in NRW auch bald durchkommt, und -mal eben OffTopic: Kennt einer ein geeignetes Gewässer in den Niederlanden, möglichst grenznah und vom Ruhrgebiet schnell erreichbar, wo man eine Forellenzucht aufbauen könnte? Kann gerne auch ein still gelegtes Freibad sein, Hauptsache groß genug!!!:m
> ...




Soweit ich weiss, gibt es bereits diese Regelung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Die Teichbesitzer hatten also genügend Zeit sich darauf einzustellen.



 Und die Verbände noch mehr Zeit, etwas dagegen - für die Angler - zu unternehmen!


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und die Verbände noch mehr Zeit, etwas dagegen - für die Angler - zu unternehmen!



und die Verbandshasser im Board hätten auch schon lange aktiv sein müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und die Verbandshasser im Board hätten auch schon lange aktiv sein müssen.



#6

Genauuuuu, das AB hätte dieses Gutachten in Auftrag geben müssen.


#q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, gibt es bereits diese Regelung.


 
Jupp, seit mindetsens 18 Jahren.





Gardenfly schrieb:


> und die Verbandshasser im Board hätten auch schon lange aktiv sein müssen.


 
Da gab es doch noch kein Anglerboard und die "Verbandshasser" hatte noch keine Plattform und von alleine haben sie ja auch nichts gemacht und sich das in SH seit 18 Jahren gefallen lassen, oder ebenfalls geschlafen, wie die Forellenseebetreiber. Oder ohne I-Net waren sie nicht in der Lage Gesetze zu lesen.

Ist ja alles so plötzlich und ganz neu und in anderen Bundesländern gab es dazu ja auch vor Jahren noch keine Anzeigen und Gerichtsverfahren...

Wie sagt Thomas immer so schön....., die wollten das alle so.:m


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jupp, seit mindetsens 18 Jahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du kennst die Gesetze in NRW?  #6
(Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf den Beitrag von Honeyball)


Dorschgreifer...
es hat lange niemanden gejuckt.
 Es wurde toleriert.
Nun nicht mehr? Warum nicht? Was war der Auslöser?

Und nochmal, durch solch eine regelung kann man sich nicht vor Anzeigen schützen.
Diese Argumentation vom Verband ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du kennst die Gesetze in NRW? #6
> (Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf den Beitrag von Honeyball)


 
Oh ja, sorry, habe ich falsch verstanden, ich bezog mich auf SH.



> Dorschgreifer...
> es hat lange niemanden gejuckt.
> Es wurde toleriert.
> Nun nicht mehr? Warum nicht? Was war der Auslöser?


 
Musst Du die Forellenseebetreiber fragen, die das verpennt haben und wohl wortlos den Saal verließen...

Es betrifft ja auch nicht alle Forellenseen in SH, einige entsprechen ja seit Jahren durchaus der gesetzlichen Anforderung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da gab es doch noch kein Anglerboard und die "Verbandshasser" hatte noch keine Plattform und von alleine haben sie ja auch nichts gemacht und sich das in SH seit 18 Jahren gefallen lassen, oder ebenfalls geschlafen, wie die Forellenseebetreiber. Oder ohne I-Net waren sie nicht in der Lage Gesetze zu lesen.
> 
> Ist ja alles so plötzlich und ganz neu und in anderen Bundesländern gab es dazu ja auch vor Jahren noch keine Anzeigen und Gerichtsverfahren...
> 
> Wie sagt Thomas immer so schön....., die wollten das alle so.:m



Ach Schatzi, nicht gleich die Keule rausholen... 

Nicht das AB, sondern - in diesem Fall der LSFV SH - die Verbände bekommen Geld von den organisierten Anglern (die auch an Forellenseen angeln!). Also ist die Aufgabenverteilung klar definiert.

Muss der organisierte Angler das WWW täglich nach neuen Beschränkungen und Regelungen bzw. Gesetzen und Verordnungen durchsuchen oder kann der Verband nicht einfach seiner Informationspflicht nachkommen? Ich war 1996 bereits organisiert und habe darüber keine Info vom LSFV SH (oder meinem Verein) erhalten.

Also, nicht wieder dem AB oder dem Angler die Schuld geben. Die Schuld liegt bei dem, der es versäumt hat - und damit möchte ich nicht die Forellenseenbetreiber ausnehmen - nämlich dem Verband. Mal ehrlich (und da stimme ich Dir zu...!!!!) - die Forellenseenbetreiber haben es verpennt. Aber jetzt leiden *die Angler* unter den Versäumnissen? Warum war denn ein "Anwalt" des LSFV SH vor Ort? Zum Schweigen, oder das Ende des angeln ohne Fischereischeinprüfung zu feiern oder einfach nur um auf dem Weg dorthin frische Luft zu schnappen?


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach Schatzi, nicht gleich die Keule rausholen...
> 
> Nicht das AB, sondern - in diesem Fall der LSFV SH - die Verbände bekommen Geld von den organisierten Anglern (die auch an Forellenseen angeln!). Also ist die Aufgabenverteilung klar definiert.
> 
> ...



Um sich das kostenlose Mittagessen abzuholen.  :q
(Sorry)


----------



## Lommel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ein Forellensee- bzw. betreiber ist ja keine gemeinnützige Veranstaltung. Er ist Kleinunternehmer und als solcher muss er sich mit der Regulierungswut in Deutschland auseinandersetzen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, mich besucht jedes Jahr das Amt für Arbeitsschutz und erklärt mir wo ich denn zu investieren hab, um mein Gewerbe weiter ausführen zu können. Toll find ich das auch nicht. Was der Verband, der gemeinnützige Vereine vertritt, jetzt mit dem Gesetz für die Forellenanlagen zu kriegen hat, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Was der Verband, der gemeinnützige Vereine vertritt, jetzt mit dem Gesetz für die Forellenanlagen zu kriegen hat, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.



1. Es betrifft auch Angelvereine
2. Mitglieder aus den Vereinen gehen auch an Forellenseen angeln
3. wehret den "Anfängen"
4. Die Naturschützer haben wieder einen Punkt auf Ihrer ToDo Liste gegen Angler abgearbeitet- wogegen die "Angler"- Verbände vermutlich nicht einmal eine ToDo Liste haben


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach Schatzi, nicht gleich die Keule rausholen...


 


Erst einmal bin ich bestimmt nicht dein Schatzi, so kannst Du mit deiner Frau sprechen. 


Und ich habe das AB in diesem Fall auch nicht angegriffen, das hast Du falsch interpretiert, eine Keule habe ich schon lange nicht rausgeholt.



> Muss der organisierte Angler das WWW täglich nach neuen Beschränkungen und Regelungen bzw. Gesetzen und Verordnungen durchsuchen oder kann der Verband nicht einfach seiner Informationspflicht nachkommen?


 
Zumindest ist jeder Angler dazu verpflichtet, sich über die gültige Gesetzeslage zu informieren.




> Ich war 1996 bereits organisiert und habe darüber keine Info vom LSFV SH (oder meinem Verein) erhalten.


 
Dann hast Du wohl Pech gehabt, der Verband hat schon immer, damals allerdings per Papier, die Homepage gab es da noch nicht, Änderungen zu Fischereigesetzen mit den Vereinen komuniziert und sogar in seinem offiziellem Mitteilungsblatt "Jäger und Fischer" bekannt gegeben. Dann hat man es Dir von Vereinsseite vorenthalten, da kann der Verband nichts für.

Und zum Anwalt, der wurde wohl eingeladen, wie die Forellenseebetreiber auch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ein Forellensee- bzw. betreiber ist ja keine gemeinnützige Veranstaltung. Er ist Kleinunternehmer und als solcher muss er sich mit der Regulierungswut in Deutschland auseinandersetzen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, mich besucht jedes Jahr das Amt für Arbeitsschutz und erklärt mir wo ich denn zu investieren hab, um mein Gewerbe weiter ausführen zu können. Toll find ich das auch nicht. Was der Verband, der gemeinnützige Vereine vertritt, jetzt mit dem Gesetz für die Forellenanlagen zu kriegen hat, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.




Und wie Du dann diese Auflagen "umgehen" kannst weisst Du ja auch.  
Ich kenn das Thema auch. Das übliche blablabla der Behörden.
Aber OffTopic.

@Dorschgreifer...

Was ich ja nicht verstehe, wieso sperrt ihr die Gewässer in der besten Angel/Jahreszeit?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 1. Es betrifft auch Angelvereine


 

Nöö, nicht wirklich, es sei denn, die haben auch gepennt, die meisten kennen das und verhalten sich entsprechend, sogar viel großzügiger als erforderlich.

Und ich sehe das wie Lommel, nicht der Angler muss hier regeln, sondern der gewerblich Betreibende muss auf die Einhaltung der Nutzungsbestimmungen achten und die Einhaltung der Gesetze, ansonsten Anlage dicht und fertig. Da kommen andere, die das besser können, zeigen ja einige vorhandene Anlagen, die schon genau so arbeiten.



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer...
> 
> Was ich ja nicht verstehe, wieso sperrt ihr die Gewässer in der besten Angel/Jahreszeit?


 
Es ist eine Gewässersperre für Friedfische, die im Oktober/November besetzt werden. Raubfische sind weiter frei, bis zur Schonzeit und dann (ist sowieso Winter und Eis auf den Gewässern und auch Karpfen fahren ihren Stoffwechsel dann runter und beißen kaum noch) gibt es eine komplette Gewässersperre für 1 1/2 Monate, bis Ende März, Hechte haben dann weiter gesetzliche Schonzeit bis Ende April. Und das auch nur an den stehenden Gewässern. In Fließgewässern gibt es die Gewässersperre nicht. In Einzelfällen sind die Gewässersperren sogar vom Verpächter vorgegeben.

Also ich finde das nicht schlimm und von unseren Mitgliedern beschwert sich kein einziger... Da findet am 01.04. noch nicht einmal eine Invasion an den Gewässern statt...


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es ist eine Gewässersperre für Friedfische, die im Oktober/November besetzt werden. Raubfische sind weiter frei, bis zur Schonzeit und dann (ist sowieso Winter und Eis auf den Gewässern udn auch Karpfen fahren ihren Stoffwechsel dann runter und beißen kaum noch) gibt es eine komplette Gewässersperre für 1 1/2 Monate, bis Ende März. Und das auch nur an den stehenden Gewässern. In Fließgewässern gibt es die Gewässersperre nicht. In Einzelfällen sind die Gewässersperren sogar vom Verpächter vorgegeben.
> 
> Also ich finde das nicht schlimm und von unseren Mitgliedern beschwert sich kein einziger... Da findet am 01.04. noch nicht einmal eine Invasion an den Gewässern statt...



Die beschweren sich nicht weil es

1. eh sinnlos ist
2. es genügend Ausweichgewässer gibt.

Gerade im Herbst beissen die Rotaugen hervorragend.
Aber die vernünftigen Angler bleiben im Herbst lieber zu Hause. Zu kalt, zu windig...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nöö, nicht wirklich, es sei denn, die haben auch gepennt, die meisten kennen das und verhalten sich entsprechend, sogar viel großzügiger als erforderlich.



Kennst Du denn die kommenden neuen Vorschriften zur Hege? 

Und denk an meine Worte. Wehret den Anfängen und warte mal auf den nächsten Punkt der ToDo Liste der Angelgegner....

Ach ja, und es macht mir Angst, dass wenn jemand den GF des LSFV SH "einfach nur einlädt" und er hingeht, obwohl das Thema ihn ja überhaupt nichts angeht (weil Forellenseebetreiber nix mit dem Verband zu tun haben und es Angelvereine nicht betrifft). Eventuell wird der "Anwalt" ja auch noch vom Häkelclub Flintbek zum Weihnachtspunsch eingeladen. Scheint ja Zeit zu haben....



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also ich finde das nicht schlimm und von unseren Mitgliedern beschwert sich kein einziger...


 
 Vielleicht waren die bisher in der Zeit am Forellensee angeln...?#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weg gesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.

Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.

Als das Karpfenangeln in Kritik kam, so what? - ich war ja kein Karpfenangler.

Als das Angeln an Anlagen unmöglich wurde, was hats mich geschert, da ging ich eh nicht hin..

Als es dann auch am Ende die Angelvereine erwischen sollte - da gabs keinen mehr zum protestieren und dagegen kämpfen..

.....................................................

Wenn ich manches lese hier, wünsche ich mir inzwischen echt, dass es schnellstmöglich die Vereine richtig hart erwischt.

Dass die und ihre Verbände mal aufwachen und sich auch anfangen zu wehren, statt immer nur abzunicken und auch noch zu bejubeln, was von der spendensammelnden Tier- und Naturschutzindistrie und der Politik verbrochen wird......

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Verbände der organisierte Angelfischer irgendwann mal anfangen, auch Menschen (Angler und organisierte Angelfischer z. B.) zu schützen und dafür zu kämpfen, oder obs beim schützen der Tiere bleibt...

Ich werde jedenfalls zum abnicken und Gesetze durchsetzen weiter keinen Verband bezahlen.

Ich warte bis es einen Verband gibt, der FÜR Angler und das Angeln etwas macht und sich gegen solche Gesetze und Umsetzungen zu wehren beginnt und richtige Lobbyarbeit macht ..

Da zahl ich dann auch gerne viel mehr, als jetzt diese dilettantischen Trümmertruppen in Bund und Land verlangen..,


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weg gesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> 
> ...



Dazu könnte man nun Schreiben:
Jeder nicht organisierter Angler ist eine verlorene Stimme.


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist eine Gewässersperre für Friedfische, die im Oktober/November besetzt werden....



Was nun - eine Gewässersperre oder ein Fangverbot ? Wenn ich z.B. in der Zeit Brassen stippen will, darf ich das oder ist der Gesperrt - ist ja ein Friedfisch.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Was nun - eine Gewässersperre oder ein Fangverbot ? Wenn ich z.B. in der Zeit Brassen stippen will, darf ich das oder ist der Gesperrt - ist ja ein Friedfisch.


 
Friedfischsperre, gilt also für alle Friedfische und auch Rotauen oder Brassen werden bei uns ab und an mal besetzt, genauso wie Karauschen, Schleie, Rotfedern.

Also kein Brassenstippen. Die fängt man in unseren Fließgewässern (die nicht gesperrt sind, weil kein Besatz) aber eh viel besser, als in den stehenden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Friedfischsperre, gilt also für alle Friedfische und auch Rotauen oder Brassen werden bei uns ab und an mal besetzt, genauso wie Karauschen, Schleie, Rotfedern.
> 
> Also kein Brassenstippen.


 
Wenn ich das hier lese, muss ich schon ein wenig darüber lachen, dass man den Bayern angelfeindliches Agieren vorwirft. Andere bekommen das offensichtlich auch ohne entsprechende Fischereigesetzgebung noch viel besser hin. |bigeyes

Und Leute wie du wollen Vertreter der Angler sein? |kopfkrat

Du scheinst ja regelrecht stolz darauf zu sein, dass eure Regelungen über das gesetzlich Vorgeschriebene hinausgehen. Ich schlage vor, ihr beteiligt euch an einer Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes in SH und schlagt dort vor, einige Schonzeiten zu verschärfen. 

5 Monate Gewässersperre und keiner muckt auf. Da drängt sich mir die Frage nach dem Altersdurchschnitt in eurem Verein auf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 5 Monate Gewässersperre und keiner muckt auf. Da drängt sich mir die Frage nach dem Altersdurchschnitt in eurem Verein auf.


 
 Wobei nicht zu vergessen ist, dass viele Fließgewässer in S-H auch ab dem 01.10. eines jeden Jahres bis in den März hinein durch Sonderregelungen der Vereine gesperrt sind...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wobei nicht zu vergessen ist, dass viele Fließgewässer in S-H auch ab dem 01.10. eines jeden Jahres bis in den März hinein durch Sonderregelungen der Vereine gesperrt sind...


 
Wenn die Angler in SH sich das alles gefallen lassen, kann man ja nix dagegen sagen. 

Auch hier gibt es Vereine, die ihre Stillgewässer von November bis Februar sperren. Nur haben diese Vereine halt zunehmend ein Mitgliederproblem (trotz Ballungsgebiet etc.). |wavey:


----------



## Lazarus (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wobei nicht zu vergessen ist, dass viele Fließgewässer in S-H auch ab dem 01.10. eines jeden Jahres bis in den März hinein durch Sonderregelungen der Vereine gesperrt sind...


Was gibts dagegen zu sagen? Wenn es dafür in einem eine Mehrheit gibt, ist es eben so. Es ist das gute Recht der Mitglieder, solche Sperren zu beschließen.

Wenn es jemand nicht passt, so wie mir (bei uns sind alle Gewässer vom 1.1. bis 15. April komplett zu), dann muss man eben für seine eigene Meinung werben und versuchen, die Kollegen zu überzeugen, dass die aktuellen Bestimmungen verbesserungsfähig sind.
Wenn man das nicht schafft, ist man eine Minderheit und muss damit leben oder sich andere Gewässer suchen. Es könnte auch helfen, am eigenen Umgang mit anderen zu arbeiten. Mit Geschrei und Beschimpfungen schafft man sich jedenfalls keine Mehrheiten in der realen Welt.

.


----------



## Lazarus (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch hier gibt es Vereine, die ihre Stillgewässer von November bis Februar sperren. Nur haben diese Vereine halt zunehmend ein Mitgliederproblem (trotz Ballungsgebiet etc.). |wavey:


Wie zahlen die dann ihre Pacht? Wenn sich das Mitgliederproblem auf Stammtischgenöhle und Genörgel beschränkt, kann es so schlimm nicht sein. 
Falls wirklich die Mitglieder davonlaufen und so ein Verein deshalb die Gewässer nicht mehr halten kann, freut sich ein anderer. Sowohl über die Gewässer als auch die Mitglieder.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Was gibts dagegen zu sagen? Wenn es dafür in einem eine Mehrheit gibt, ist es eben so. Es ist das gute Recht der Mitglieder, solche Sperren zu beschließen.
> 
> Wenn es jemand nicht passt, so wie mir (bei uns sind alle Gewässer vom 1.1. bis 15. April komplett zu), dann muss man eben für seine eigene Meinung werben und versuchen, die Kollegen zu überzeugen, dass die aktuellen Bestimmungen verbesserungsfähig sind.
> Wenn man das nicht schafft, ist man eine Minderheit und muss damit leben oder sich andere Gewässer suchen. Es könnte auch helfen, am eigenen Umgang mit anderen zu arbeiten. Mit Geschrei und Beschimpfungen schafft man sich jedenfalls keine Mehrheiten in der realen Welt.
> ...



Naja, einige Tierschutzverbände schon.
Evtl. keine Mehrheit aber immerhin Gehör und Gefolgschaft in dem Politiker dem Ärger lieber aus dem Weggehen und solchen Organisationen nachgeben.
Indirekte Beeinflussung.  
Gibt auch einen anderen Begriff dafür, fällt mir nur gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da drängt sich mir die Frage nach dem Altersdurchschnitt in eurem Verein auf.


 

Bei schwankend 160 - 200 Jugendlichen würdest Du dich wundern und auch bei den Erwachsenen ist der jüngere Anteil größer als der ältere, insofern, also ein guter Mix.

Ihr dürft bei euch gerne alles anders machen, hindert dich ja keiner dran. Und noch einmal, keine Vorgabe vom Vorstand aus, sondern eine Mitgliederentscheidung und Vorgaben der Verpächter. 

Und bei über 36,6 Km Fließgewässerstrecke vor der Haustür und einem Kanal kann man locker mal 5 Monate von den stehenden geschlossenen Gewässern Abstand nehmen, da gibt es reichlich alternativen.

Und es wird ja keiner zur Mitgliedschaft gezwungen und trotzdem sind es über tausend, komisch nech....|kopfkrat

Und zumindest jauelt keiner über mangelnden Fischbestand, die fangen alle recht ordentlich.

Und nur zur Info, ich bin in dem Verein nicht im Vorstand.


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Vor 30J.haben wir Eichen mit Stammdurchmesser um 1m verkauft,10J.später hatten sie nur noch 60-70cm,weitere 10J.nur noch 30-40cm,und heute verkaufen wir Stämme mit 20-30cm.

Vor 30J.hatte jedes Dorf 10 Bauernhöfe,es wurde Weizen Hafer Gerste für das eigene Land/Volk angebaut,heute bauen wir Energie an und jedes Dorf hat noch 1-5 Energiewirte.Unser Weizen und Essen kommt nun aus dem Ausland.

Vor 30J.hatte jeder Hof Schweine und co.für das Volk vor Ort,sowie für die Schlachterein die es heute nicht mehr gibt.Heute haben wir Mastbetriebe und schicken die Gockels und co um die Welt um sie dann zu tausenden in Monster Schlachthöfen zu verarbeiten.


Damals gab es kapitale fische ohne ende,Nächte mit 100 Aalen mit bis zu 5Pfd.Hechte Zander...Weißfische das man drüber laufen konnte....alles so wie man es sich als Angler wünscht.



Ich würde euch gern sagen was wohl in 10J ist,aber ich traue mich nicht.........


Ps: Die leute die was zu sagen haben,wissen schon was gut für uns ist.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Was gibts dagegen zu sagen? (...)Wenn man das nicht schafft, ist man eine Minderheit und muss damit leben oder sich andere Gewässer suchen. Es könnte auch helfen, am eigenen Umgang mit anderen zu arbeiten. Mit Geschrei und Beschimpfungen schafft man sich jedenfalls keine Mehrheiten in der realen Welt.
> 
> .



Dagegen gibt es nichts zu sagen. Ich habe den einfach Verein verlassen. Immerhin zahlte ich für 12 Monate im Jahr meine Beiträge, durfte aber nur 6 Monate angeln. Also raus da...
Schreien und beschimpfen liegt mir im übrigen auch fern. 

Das mit den anderen Gewässern ist allerdings ein Problem. Denn nahezu jeder Verein hier oben hat mittlerweile Schonzeiten, die zum Teil deutlich über die Gesetze hinaus gehen, in den Gewässerordnungen stehen. Man könnte sagen die verhalten sich naturschutznah. Ja, das ist akzeptabel. Da ich jedoch Angler bin (und dazu stehe), möchte ich angeln *und dabei* auch gerne die Natur schützen, z.B. durch Arbeitsdienste. Steht der Naturschutz im Vordergrund und geht über die Gesetze hinaus, was für mich dann beim Angeln zu Einschränkungen führt, ist das mit meiner Auffassung zum angeln nicht mehr vereinbar! Und jetzt gibt es auch an künstlichen - ausschließlich zum Angeln geschaffenen Gewässern - auch noch nicht nachvollziehbare Auflagen, was die Anglerverbände hinnehmen? Nein danke. Dann darf man das doch auch einmal öffentlich äußern, oder?


----------



## Lazarus (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das mit den anderen Gewässern ist allerdings ein Problem. Denn nahezu jeder Verein hier oben hat mittlerweile Schonzeiten, die zum Teil deutlich über die Gesetze hinaus gehen, in den Gewässerordnungen stehen.


Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass die hier in diesem Politikforum herrschende Grundstimmung tatsächlich draußen so nicht von der großen Mehrheit der Angler getragen wird.
Sonst gäbe es die von dir beklagten verlängerten Schonzeiten und andere Einschränkungen nicht.

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Anglern meines Vereines bestätigt das ebenfalls. Dass über den Winter die Gewässer zu sind, ist für die allermeisten eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Also mit den Leuten reden, Argumente bringen, überzeugen. Das geht langsam, aber ich sehe durchaus die Chance, dass für manche Gewässer das Winterangelverbot aufgehoben werden wird. In ein paar Jahren.
Bis dahin gehe ich im Winter eben an ein Wasser, an dem ganzjährig gefischt werden darf.

@gründler
Du solltest deinen Nick ändern. Kassandra würde besser passen. :m


gründler schrieb:


> Vor 30J.haben wir Eichen mit Stammdurchmesser um  1m verkauft,10J.später hatten sie nur noch 60-70cm,weitere 10J.nur noch  30-40cm,und heute verkaufen wir Stämme mit 20-30cm.


Hättet ihr mal besser die alten Eichen stehen lassen. Dass eine Eiche in 30 Jahren ihren Stammdurchmesser nicht um 70cm vergrößern wird, das hätte ich dir damals schon sagen können. Obwohl ich zu der Zeit noch ein Schulbub war.

Die Holzwirtschaft ist aber ziemlich OT, obwohl ihr damals in der guten alten Zeit eure Ruten vermutlich noch aus im Gemeinschaftswald selbst geschlagenen Eichen handgeschnitzt habt. #6


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Leider ist es so Lazarus und die Eichen werden nicht nur hier im Norden dünner.

Wir werden halt ""erzogen"" was man darf und was nicht...und was für uns besser ist siehe zb.hier das thema: Besatz von fangfähigen fischen.


Und ne Griechische tussy als Nickname??? ne gründler passt schon ich gründel halt nur tiefer wie andere bezw.bohre die futterplätze um ^^

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass die hier in diesem Politikforum herrschende Grundstimmung tatsächlich draußen so nicht von der großen Mehrheit der Angler getragen wird.
> Sonst gäbe es die von dir beklagten verlängerten Schonzeiten und andere Einschränkungen nicht.
> 
> Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Anglern meines Vereines bestätigt das ebenfalls. Dass über den Winter die Gewässer zu sind, ist für die allermeisten eine Selbstverständlichkeit.



Naja, die meisten Angler in meinem ehemaligen Verein waren über 60. D.h. da geht die Saison von > 20°C im Frühjahr bis >20°C im Herbst. Die wissen vermutlich nicht einmal, dass es eine Gewässerruhe im Winter gibt. Wie willst Du die denn überzeugen? Ich habe mit verschiedenen Vereinsanglern "Gespräche" geführt und feststellen müssen, dass unsere Meinungen doch weit auseinander gehen. Ich bin für so etwas einfach nicht geboren. Ich bleibe dabei: Ich erwarte von den Verbänden den Einsatz für alle Angler, denn so treten die Verbände doch nach außen alle auf. Die berufen sich bei ihrer - wenn vorhandenen - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nur selten auf die organisierten Angler. Und ich wiederhole mich gerne. Auch ein Teil der organisierten Angler geht - um auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen - an den Forellensee angeln. Also hat der LSFV SH sich für die Interessen seiner Beitragszahler einzusetzen (und nicht nur das Mittagessen abzugreifen ).


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Angler in meinem ehemaligen Verein waren über 60. D.h. da geht die Saison von > 20°C im Frühjahr bis >20°C im Herbst. Die wissen vermutlich nicht einmal, dass es eine Gewässerruhe im Winter gibt. Wie willst Du die denn überzeugen? Ich habe mit verschiedenen Vereinsanglern "Gespräche" geführt und feststellen müssen, dass unsere Meinungen doch weit auseinander gehen. Ich bin für so etwas einfach nicht geboren. Ich bleibe dabei: Ich erwarte von den Verbänden den Einsatz für alle Angler, denn so treten die Verbände doch nach außen alle auf. Die berufen sich bei ihrer - wenn vorhandenen - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nur selten auf die organisierten Angler. Und ich wiederhole mich gerne. Auch ein Teil der organisierten Angler geht - um auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen - an den Forellensee angeln. Also hat der LSFV SH sich für die Interessen seiner Beitragszahler einzusetzen (und nicht nur das Mittagessen abzugreifen ).




Warum sperren wenn eh keiner Angeln geht?  :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum sperren wenn eh keiner Angeln geht? :q


 
 Damit ich nicht los kann...


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das steht mindestens schon seit 1996 im Fischereigesetz und hätte von den Forellenseebetreibern eigentlich schon immer so eingehalten werden müssen.
> ...das die Gewinnmaximierung bei den Teichbesitzern im Fordergrund stand, statt sich auf diese gesetzliche Regelung einzustellen....
> ... wenn man sich am Scheideweg der Gesetzgebeung versucht rumzumauscheln.


Auch wenn die Regelung scheinbar schon uralt ist, kann es doch sinnvoll sein, zu schauen, welchen Sinn sie macht.

 "Händisches" Einsetzen per Kescher ->böse & verboten,
 Klappe aufmachen und 30 Refos, die 14 Tage in einem mickrigen Hälterbecken vor sich hin vegetiert haben, rüber schwimmen lassen ->gut & erlaubt.
 Das ist doch komplett bescheuert, oder?!

 Der Sinn hinter dem Ganzen ist Murks.
 Man angelt i.d.R. auch an Forellenteichen primär _um zu angeln_, 
 und erst dahinter steht das Fressen.
_Da_ muss ein Verband ran!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Hier findet fast Ausschließlich Besatz mit Brütlingen statt, die von Elterntieren aus dem Einzugsgebiet (ausgenommen Karpfen, die ausschließlich aus Zuchtgewässern kommen) des Besatzgewässers stammen.
> ...alles seit Jahrzehnten gängige Praxis und klappt wunderbar.


Das sehen viele Vereine aufgrund der Kormoranproblematik anders.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Regelung scheinbar schon uralt ist, kann es doch sinnvoll sein, zu schauen, welchen Sinn sie macht.
> 
> "Händisches" Einsetzen per Kescher ->böse & verboten,
> Klappe aufmachen und 30 Refos, die 14 Tage in einem mickrigen Hälterbecken vor sich hin vegetiert haben, rüber schwimmen lassen ->gut & erlaubt.
> Das ist doch komplett bescheuert, oder?!



Total bescheuert! Eventuell ist es ja genau das, warum der LSFV SH das gut findet bzw. zumindest toleriert. Die in den Verbänden stehen scheinbar auf total bescheuerte Regelungen...





kati48268 schrieb:


> Das sehen viele Vereine aufgrund der Kormoranproblematik anders.



Aber das ist doch im Sinne des Naturschutzes - Vögel füttern...


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Total bescheuert! Eventuell ist es ja genau das, warum der LSFV SH das gut findet bzw. zumindest toleriert. Die in den Verbänden stehen scheinbar auf total bescheuerte Regelungen...



Bisher hab ich noch keine Stimmen vom Verband vernommen. Das ist dann wohl als Zustimmung zu werten. Aber wenn Leute freiwillig ihre Gewässer für 75% des Jahres (den einen Teil für Friedfische, den anderen für Raubfische) sperren, dann braucht man sich auch über garnichts zu wundern.

Da wundert mich eher, das für die restlichen 25% nicht auch noch irgendein Grund für eine Sperrung gefunden wurde.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Regelung scheinbar schon uralt ist, kann es doch sinnvoll sein, zu schauen, welchen Sinn sie macht.
> 
> "Händisches" Einsetzen per Kescher ->böse & verboten,
> Klappe aufmachen und 30 Refos, die 14 Tage in einem mickrigen Hälterbecken vor sich hin vegetiert haben, rüber schwimmen lassen ->gut & erlaubt.
> ...




Naja, auf den ersten Blick sicherlich.
Aber durch nur Klappe öffnen werden die Fische keinen zusätzlichen Stress ausgesetzt. Beim Umsetzen mit dem Kescher dringt ein fremder Gegenstand in das Fischrevier ein und erzeugt eine Scheuchwirkung. Stress für die Tiere.
Auch die Fische an der frischen Luft heben erzeugt Stress.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

*Leuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute:*
Es geht nicht um Stress!!!

Fisch ist zum essen, nicht zum angeln..

Das ist das, was da festgeschrieben wird, nix anderes!!

*Beim umsetzen mit dem Kescher ist der Fisch im Besitz des Bewirtschafters und kann also direkt getötet werden und braucht nicht mehr geangelt werden.*

Ausser Frist mindestens 2 Wochen für Größenzuwachs oder Qualitätsveränderung. 

Darum, und nur darum gehts (was ja auch die bescheuerten Verbandler seit Jahren nicht begreifen, obwohl sie den Dreck selber noch unterstützen):
*Fisch ist zum essen, nicht zum angeln!*

*Einfach mal in der Konsequenz* - auch und gerade abseits der Anlagen, in "normalen" und Vereinsgewässern - *zu Ende denken*:
Angeln ist also AUSSCHLIESSLICH zur Verwertung (Hege bräuchte es ohne Angler ja nicht).

Jeder Süßwasserfisch ist prinzipiell essbar.

Der Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter entscheidet über Schonmass und Schonzeit.

Da jeder gefangene Fisch per se mal essbar ist, ist auch jeder Fisch ohne Schonung durch Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter abzuschlagen - das entscheidet NICHT der Angler.

Angeln auf geschonte Fische oder mit Methoden, mit denen geschonte Fische gefangen werden könnte, ist grundsätzlich untersagt.

Bei erreichen entweder eine Menge X zur persönlichen Verwertung oder dem erreichen der  vom Bewirtschafter festgeschrieben Höchstfangmenge (= Hege) ist dann logischerweise das Angeln einzustellen.

Da Fische laut Interpretation der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der abnickenden Verbände ja zum essen und nicht zum angeln da sind..

*Jetzt verstanden, was da auf Sicht droht, wenn Angeln NUR zur Verwertung und nicht als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung mit der MÖGLICHKEIT zur Verwertung gesehen wird?????*

Das ist das Grundsatzproblem und ihr doktert hier an Symptomen wie Stress.................

Siehe dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Die würden zuerst mal Angeln als solches definieren:_
> Angeln ist als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> 
> _Und daraus ihre eigentliche Zielsetzung ableiten:_
> ...


----------



## Vanner (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da wundert mich eher, das für die restlichen 25% nicht auch noch irgendein Grund für eine Sperrung gefunden wurde.



Keine Bange, den finden die sicherlich auch noch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute:*
> Es geht nicht um Stress!!!
> 
> Fisch ist zum essen, nicht zum angeln..
> ...



In dem Gutachten wird Stress als Argument für die 2 Wochenfrist genannt! Dort steht nämlich, dass man spätestens nach 2 Wochen davon ausgehen kann, dass sämtliche Stressreaktionen auf Ruheniveau abgesunken sind und die Fische wieder Normalverhalten zeigen.

Des Weiteren soll vermeiden werden, dass durch Zugriff durch den Menschen (z.B. mit einem Kescher) und den möglichen darauffolgenden Angelvorgang 2 vermeidbare Stressfaktoren (unnötiges Leiden, Schmerzen) zu zeitnah aufeinander folgen. Zusätzlich wird in dem Gutachten darauf hingewiesen, dass die Schutzgebiete so ausgelegt werden müssen, dass Störungen sowie die Gefahr von Verletzungen und Stress auf ein Minimum reduziert werden müssen.

Andererseits finde ich dass alles lächerlich! Da steht etwas von chemischen Prozessen, die das Fleisch des Fisches in Geschmack und Aussehen verändern... Passiert beim Fabrikschiff sicherlich nicht :g. Meine Dorsche schmecken nicht anders, als die gekauften direkt vom Kutter. Außerdem ist das doch dann das Problem des Anglers, wenn der Fisch nicht schmeckt. 

 Naja, und eine Forelle im Kescher hat sicherlich deutlich mehr Stress, als 400 Schweine im Laster von Kopenhagen nach Vechta. Hätte der Verband nicht da mit Argumenten anfangen müssen? Dann dürfte es ab sofort keine Transporte von Tieren (was ist eigentlich mit Turnierpferden, die stundenlang im Hänger von Turnier zu Turnier gekarrt werden?) mehr in Schleswig- Holstein geben. Die können ja direkt auf dem Hof geschlachtet werden, allerdings ohne Zugriff durch den Bauern, sondern müssen dann vom Stall in die "Kammer" geschleust werden. Wie? Das geht nicht? Da hätten sich die Bauern und Schlachthöfe schon viele Jahre darauf einstellen können, dass Tiertransporte Stress für die Schweine sind...|rolleyes. Allerdings würden dann alle Bauern vermutlich Ihre Traktoren direkt im Landtag parken und sicherlich nicht einfach den Raum verlassen bzw. erst wenn sie das mit den Verantwortlichen in traditioneller Art und Weise geklärt hätten :q

Was gab es bei der Veranstaltung letzte Woche eigentlich zu essen? Schnitzel von glücklichen dänischen Schweinen...?

 ​


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



> Des Weiteren soll vermeiden werden, dass durch Zugriff durch den Menschen (z.B. mit einem Kescher) und den möglichen darauffolgenden Angelvorgang 2 vermeidbare Stressfaktoren (unnötiges Leiden, Schmerzen) zu zeitnah aufeinander folgen.


Darum gehts ja:
Fisch ist Nahrungsmittel, nicht zum Angeln (schon gar nicht zeitnah)..
Kann auch ohne "Angelstress" bereits getötet und verzehrt werden - ich sag ja:
Zu Ende denken in der Konsequenz...


----------



## Piketom (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Moin inne Runde,

Brisantes Thema allemal|bigeyes

Frage?

Wie stehen die Chancen für eine Verabschiedung dieses Gesetzesvorschlags(war das einer?) in SW und wie stehen die Chancen,daß sich dieser Irrsinn auf andere Bundesländer überträgt#d

Ich bin nu wirklich kein Fopufischer (mehr),doch da reden wir dann über Existenzen die eiskalt vernichtet werden!

Und wenn man dann mal so wie Fisherbandit1000 an die Gesamtsituation rangeht...ja...da bleibt nur das Staunen!

Kurzum,da sind schon Leute und Köpfe am Werke die allem Anschein nach nicht mehr in unserer Welt unterwegs sind und den Fokus auf die kompl. sinnbefreiten Ziele richten|bigeyes

Ich schmeiss mal die Skandinavier in den Raum...deren Politik egal in welcher Hinsicht ist selten sinnbefreit!

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Das ist schon lange verabschiedet und wird jetzt nur konsequent umgesetzt - solche Granaten schlummern noch viele in diversen Landesgesetzen und Verordnungen. 

Von Gemeinschaftsangeln über Methodenverbote und Schonvorschriften bis Besatz, was bisher halt "geduldet" wurden oder es wurde "aktiv weggeschaut" von Behörden - wenn dann der "richtige" Minister oder "harte" Beamten kommen, ist damit halt Schluss. 
Man ist da als Angler wie als organisierter Angelfischer rein vom "Goodwill" einzelner oder Strukturen anhängig..

Da diese Tierschutzscheixxe bundesweit gilt ebenso wie der Grundsatz "Angeln nur zum verwerten" der Verbände, ist die Chance, dass Fischereiverwaltungen anderer Bundsesländer nachziehen, eher größer als kleiner..

Hilfe von Verbänden ist bekannterweise nicht zu erwarten, die fallen einem da vorher als "Naturschutzverbände" der organisierten Angelfischer noch in den Rücken..


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Piketom schrieb:


> Moin inne Runde,
> 
> Brisantes Thema allemal|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Einfachmal die Fischereigesetze der Länder lesen.
Vieles wird derzeit ignoriert.
(Wie ja Kollege Dorschgreifer bestätigt hat   )

Wenn dann durch solche Gutachten auf bestehende Gesetze und Verordnungen hingewiesen wird, fängt die Sache natürlich an zu brodeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist Angeln, wie ich es mir vorstelle. |kopfkrat#d
> 
> Leute wie du sind es, die das Angeln kaputtmachen. Statt sich gegen Reglementierungen zur Wehr zu setzen, ist man stolz darauf, im Verein noch einen draufzusetzen.
> 
> Grüße von einem Vorstandsmitglied, das Vereinsarbeit im Sinne der Mitglieder betreibt.


 
 Leute wie Dorschgreifer und sein Verein, sind es aber , die von Anderen als Beispiele für die Naturverträglichkeit des Angelns genutzt werden.

 Gut das nicht alle gleich ticken, so kann man Angler eben nicht pauschal, als rechtlich neben der Spur bezeichnen.
 Aber bezeichnend ist es schon, wenn sein Beitrag hier angegriffen wird.
 Sein Beispiel ist ja lediglich, die allgemein anerkannt richtige Bewirtschaftung.
*Alles andere ist lediglich geduldet.*

 Nee, so etwas schädigt die Betrachtung des Angelns wohl kaum, Andere dürfen sich aber gern für weitere legale Möglichkeiten einsetzen.
 Sich zur Wehr zu setzen, in dem man lediglich Gesetze und Regelungen missachtet, wird wohl kaum zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das sehen viele Vereine aufgrund der Kormoranproblematik anders.


 
Kann ja regional unterschiedlich sein, oder wir haben hier keine Kormorane..|rolleyes

Zumindest klappt der Besatz mit Brütlingen, insbesondere bei Quappen, Meerforelle und Lachs in SH hervorragend. Da wird nichts maßiges Besetzt, alles ausschließlich Brütlinge, bis auf extrem wenige Versuche mit Smolts. Alles andere wäre auch nicht aus der Fischereiabgabe förderfähig. Und genau das gleiche findet mit Lachs und Meerforelle in Dänemark statt, andere Länder, gleiche Sitten, zumindest in einigen Punkten... Der gute Lachs und Meerforellenbestand in Nord- und Ostsee kommt genau aus solchen Brütlingbesatzaktionen.

Also Pauschalansichten bringen da nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Andere dürfen sich aber gern für weitere legale Möglichkeiten einsetzen.
> Sich zur Wehr zu setzen, in dem man lediglich Gesetze und Regelungen missachtet, wird wohl kaum zum Erfolg führen.


Stimmt!
Man sollte nicht Gesetze und Regelungen missachten!

Man kann sich aber nicht nur für bestehende, "weitere legale Möglichkeiten einsetzen".

Man könnte auch - gerade als Verband, "weitere Möglichkeiten der Legalisierung" vorantreiben!

Ein Verband müsste dafür sorgen, dass solche Gesetze/Verordnungen erst gar nicht so eingeführt werden oder dafür, dass die wieder geändert werden - man braucht doch keinen Verband, der alles nur abnickt und durchsetzt, sondern der Gesetze (das geht in einer Demokratie, dafür ist die bekannt) im Sinne ihrer Klientel ändert...

Dafür, dass die das nicht tun, sondern das Angeln nur zur Verwertung sogar noch aktiv propagieren - mit genannten, unabsehbaren Folgen auch für alle anderen Gewässer/Vereine - gibts die Kritik..

Jahrezehntelanges, anglerfeindliches Schlafen, abnicken und wegducken, statt sich für das Angeln als solches einzusetzen.

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weg gesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einfachmal die Fischereigesetze der Länder lesen.
> Vieles wird derzeit ignoriert.
> (Wie ja Kollege Dorschgreifer bestätigt hat   )
> 
> Wenn dann durch solche Gutachten auf bestehende Gesetze und Verordnungen hingewiesen wird, fängt die Sache natürlich an zu brodeln.



Wie mit der Gemeinnützigkeit - wehe wenn sie losgelassen, denn ist das Geschrei groß und keiner ist es gewesen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> und keiner ist es gewesen ....


Doch, man weiss auch wer, und wir werden IMMER dran erinnern, bis sich das ändert. 

VDSF, DAV, DAFV und ihre kompetenten LV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jahrezehntelanges, anglerfeindliches Schlafen, abnicken und wegducken, statt sich für das Angeln als solches einzusetzen.



PS:
Die jahrzehntelange, von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie geprägte Gehirnwäsche in VDSF, DAV und DAFV und den kompetenten LV von oben nach unten (der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf...) hatte ich noch vergessen...


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Man sollte nicht Gesetze und Regelungen missachten!
> 
> Man kann sich aber nicht nur für bestehende, "weitere legale Möglichkeiten einsetzen".
> ...


 
 So erfolgreich, das nun oft selbst Angler eher Tierschützer sind, als sich für den Schutz der Gewässer und Fische einzusetzen.

 Nicht wenige sehen das richtige Töten ja als ganz wichtig an, fehlende Fischpässe, falschen Besatz oder Überfischung durch Angler, bemerken sie umgekehrt kaum noch.

 Was das für eine Schwachsinnige Einbahnstraße ist, wenn man Angeln an Nahrungsgewinnung festmacht, ist leicht erklärt.
 Bei Giftstoffen in den Fischen ist dann mit Angeln Schluss, die kann man ja nicht mehr essen.
 Kein Spaß C&R und auch kein Zurücksetzen von selteneren Einzeltieren, auf die Angelt man halt nicht.

 Da Besatz aber fast immer schlechter als Schonung ist, wohl auch da weitere Einschränkungen oder Verbote.
 (Ist notwendiger Besatz nicht schon ein Eingeständnis, das eine Art mehr Schutz bedarf ?)
 Bleibt noch den Zugang zum Angeln zu begrenzen, um die Fische zu Schonen.

 ...und einen Anlaufpunkt für Kochtopfangler oder Einsteiger sind eben die nun gefährdeten FoPus, die man auch als Ausgleichsflächen zum Naturerhalt natürlicher Gewässer und Lebensgemeinschaften betrachten könnte.

 Es sind aber längst nicht nur die Funktionäre die das Problem nicht sehen, kaum ein Angler, der sich immer an die Sinnfrage beim Angeln hält.|supergri
 Trotzdem behaupten sie fast alle, das das die Begründung zum Angeln ist.
 Ich denke die Mehrheit belügt sich selbst.....und Lügen gehen eben oft nach hinten los.

 Mag sein das die Verbände nur versucht haben den Stürmen auszuweichen, manchmal muss man aber auch Kurs halten um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Möglicherweise wissen sie gar nicht mehr, in welche Richtung Ihr Ziel liegt und haben sich längst verirrt.#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise wissen sie gar nicht mehr, in welche Richtung Ihr Ziel liegt und haben sich längst verirrt.#t


Einer Meinung:
Nicht (mehr) lernfähig, diese Trümmertruppen.......


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wenn es dafür in einem eine Mehrheit gibt, ist es eben so. Es ist das gute Recht der Mitglieder, solche Sperren zu beschließen.
> 
> Wenn es jemand nicht passt,... dann muss man eben für seine eigene Meinung werben und versuchen, die Kollegen zu überzeugen, dass die aktuellen Bestimmungen verbesserungsfähig sind.


Wir sind sehr selten einer Meinung, aber da gebe ich dir absolut Recht!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht Gesetze und Regelungen missachten!
> 
> Man kann sich aber nicht nur für bestehende, "weitere legale Möglichkeiten einsetzen".
> 
> ...


Und das wäre Lobbyarbeit/Interessenvertretung.
Genau dazu gibt es Verbände, dafür löhnt man als Beitragszahler.
Lobbyismus kann wahnsinngig erfolgreich sein, es lohnt sich sehr diesen Begriff mal zu googeln.

Hat beim Angeln nur leider gar nix mit der Realität zu tun.
Zumindest im Westen, mit VDSF & DAFV, ist das so seit Jahrzehnten.
Eigentlich irgendwie unglaublich... #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hat beim Angeln nur leider gar nix mit der Realität zu tun.
> Zumindest im Westen, mit VDSF & DAFV, ist das so seit Jahrzehnten.
> Eigentlich irgendwie unglaublich... #t


Spätestens seit dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV gibts eh keinen Unterschied mehr - alles eine trübe Suppe...

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> BERND2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Möglicherweise wissen sie gar nicht mehr, in welche Richtung Ihr Ziel liegt und haben sich längst verirrt.#t
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Wie du ja richtig anmerkst, ist das Problem, das "Angelfischen" lediglich zum Nahrungserwerb zugelassen ist. 

Und das propagiert der Verband. Witzigerweise wurde das von den C&R Gegnern auch noch bejubelt. Das genau solche engstirnige Ansicht nun dazu führt, das wohl die eine oder andere Forellenanlage schliessen wird, ist schon ein wenig ironisch.

Sieh auch "Angelverbot in Köln und Umgebung", weil die Fische belastet und nicht mehr essbar sind.

Dieses "Angelfischen zum Nahrungserwerb" Ansicht hat die Richtung zur Abschaffung der "Angelfischerei" klar angegeben. Und unser toller Verband war sowas von dafür und jegliche kritische Stimmen wurden totgemacht.

Ob der Verband was für das 18 Jahre alte Gesetz kann, oder nicht, kann diskutiert werden.

Ohne Zweifel ist jedoch, das der Verband auf einer völlig anderen Ebene "Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb" zu 100% versagt hat. Realsatire, das die 100%igen Kochtopfangler nun die ersten richtigen Opfer sind. 

Karma hat mal wieder zugeschlagen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



> Ob der Verband was für das 18 Jahre alte Gesetz kann, oder nicht, kann diskutiert werden.


Weder der LV noch der BV hat jedenfalls seit den 18 Jahren irgend etwas unternommen, das zu kippen bzw. das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung im Sinne des BNG (§ 1 (2, 3)) mit der Möglichkeit (nicht Pflicht) zur Entnahme zu etablieren.

Sie haben das sogar propagiert, Angeln nur zu Verwertung/Hege, und sind damit für mich die Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland.



> Realsatire, das die 100%igen Kochtopfangler nun die ersten richtigen Opfer sind.
> 
> Karma hat mal wieder zugeschlagen


Das dacht ich auch schon, gerade in den Anlagen gehts ja auch mit vor allem um Verwertung ;-)))


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weder der LV noch der BV hat jedenfalls seit den 18 Jahren irgend etwas unternommen, das zu kippen bzw. das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung im Sinne des BNG (§ 1 (2, 3)) mit der Möglichkeit (nicht Pflicht) zur Entnahme zu etablieren.



Haben die überhaupt schon einmal (völlig ohnr Ironie oder Sarkasmus gemeint) etwas *gegen* drohende Einschränkungen des Angeln getans?

Die paar Jahre die ich das Elend mitverfolge war noch nicht einmal irgendwo Engagement des Verbands für die Seite der Angler zu vernehmen.

I.d.R. läuft es so ab, das man nichts macht und die neue Einschränkung dann als Chance, Meilenstein oder Notwendiges Übel für die Angelei sieht und sich auf die Schultern klopfen lässt. Und es noch genug blöde Schulterklopfer gibt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Haben die überhaupt schon einmal (völlig ohnr Ironie oder Sarkasmus gemeint) etwas *gegen* drohende Einschränkungen des Angeln getans?



So ad hoc fällt mir da genau 1 Fall ein..LFV Westfalen-Lippe

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3240658

Aber man kann auch anders
Überwiegend
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286368

Entw.aktiv an Verboten mitwirken oder passiv verpennen..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> So ad hoc fällt mir da genau 1 Fall ein..LFV Westfalen-Lippe
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3240658
> 
> ...




Adhoc fällt mir dazu ein.
Dem LV drohten die Felle davon zu schwimmen.
Nicht gegen dieses Angelverbot für NRW anzugehen wäre deren Tod gewesen.  

Dank dem Lv sind wir jetzt gezwungen vergiftete Fische zu essen.  Angeln ohne Nahrungserwerb ist immer noch nicht möglich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2014)

Allrounder27 schrieb:


> I.d.R. läuft es so ab, das man nichts macht und die neue Einschränkung dann als Chance, Meilenstein oder Notwendiges Übel für die Angelei sieht und sich auf die Schultern klopfen lässt. Und es noch genug blöde Schulterklopfer gibt.



Kaum geschrieben, meldet sich im Verbandsforum ein Offizieller zu Wort und bestätigt meinen Post. Die 2 Wochen sind eine deutliche Verbesserung und verbessern die Situation der Gewerbetreibenden erheblich.

Ausserdem riskiert der Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit (für wen sind die eigentlich Gemeinnützig?) und deswegen sind denen leider die Hände gebunden. Wie eigentlich immer, wenn Anglerinteressen auf dem Spiel stehen.

Und als Krönung des Ganzen ist der Verband nur für seine Vereine da und nicht für den einzelnen Angler. Das ein Offizieller das so deutlich schreibt ist schon ein starkes Stück. Wunder aber wohl niemanden mehr.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum der Verband Vertreter zu der Veranstaltung von Herrn Lemke geschickt hat? Oder war dem Verband zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar, das sie garnicht zuständig waren?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Hatte Sharpo schon geschrieben- wegen dem kostenlosen Mittagessen... ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kaum geschrieben, meldet sich im Verbandsforum ein Offizieller zu Wort und bestätigt meinen Post. Die 2 Wochen sind eine deutliche Verbesserung und verbessern die Situation der Gewerbetreibenden erheblich.
> 
> Ausserdem riskiert der Verband die Gemeinnützigkeit (für wen sind die eigentlich Gemeinnützig?) und deswegen sind denen leider die Hände gebunden. Wie eigentlich immer, wenn Anglerinteressen auf dem Spiel stehen.
> 
> ...



Rechtl. betrachtet hat er aber Recht.
Die LV sind die Interessenvertretung der Angelvereine und nicht deren Mitglieder (Angler). Ist leider Fakt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Rechtl. betrachtet hat er aber Recht.
> Die LV sind die Interessenvertretung der Angelvereine und nicht deren Mitglieder (Angler). Ist leider Fakt.



 Und wenn es die Angelvereine doch betrifft?


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und wenn es die Angelvereine doch betrifft?



Dann sollen die Angelvereine meckern und nicht Du im AB.  :g:q

Die Vereine in SH scheinen gut damit leben zu können.
Vorteil wenn man viele Ausweichmöglichkeiten hat.

Und da jedem sein Hemd näher ist als des Nachbarn...
Dank dem Föderalismus....juckt denen nicht was die Fopu Betreiber bzw. deren Kundschaft in NRW etc. so treiben.
Über den Tellerrand schauen ist nicht den LV- Stärke.


Und wenn dann die Teichbetreiber nicht mal der Einladung folgen...#q

Edit: was Dorschgreifer im anderen Forum schreibt ist natürlic blödsinn.
Ein LV verliert doch nicht seine Gemeinnützigkeit wenn er Einfluss/ Lobbyarbeit im Land tätigt, in dem Fall Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung nimmt.
Dafür sind die meisten LFV anerkannte Naturschutzverbände um ein Mitspracherecht genau bei solchen Fällen zu  haben.
So ein Quatsch was die sich da aus dem Ärmel laiern.

Und, Kollege Vollborn bzw. der LFV setzt sich in dem Fall nicht für Gewerbetreibende ein sondern er würde sich für die Angler einsetzen.
Somit keine Gefährdung de Gemeinnützigkeit. Desweiteren gefährdet sicherlich eine Diskussione, ein Wort zu dieser Regelung nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit. Humbug.
Er muss sich sogar gegen die Gewässersperrung einsetzen wenn er einen dazu Auftrag von den Angelvereinen erhält.

Die Kommentare von den Verantwortlichen zeugen eher davon das Thema bzw. einige User nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Sperrung ist Sperrung. Schränkt Angler ein.
Ob man damit Leben kann ist eine andere Sache.
Gibt es dazu eine Umfrage bei den Vereinen? Woher kennt man die Meinung ALLER im LSFV SH organisierten Angelvereine?


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Vereine in SH scheinen gut damit leben zu können.



Genau!!!
Denn ein Gastangler, der nicht an den Forellenpuff gehen kann, kauft ja vielleicht eine Gastkarte für ein Vereinsgewässers.:m
Insofern finde ich es völlig logisch, dass der Landesverband da nichts macht. Das entspricht deren bekannter Kurzsichtigkeit im Handeln. Dem kleinen, schnellen Erfolg wird halt gerne mal das langfristige gute Ergebnis geopfert.
Mal ist es der Verhinderungsversuch für einen Touristenschein, weil da ja böse ungeprüfte Angler an die Vereinsgewässer gelangen könnten, mal ist es die schnelle Einnahme aus einem Förderpreis mit Online-Voting (eine Chance, die sich in der Zukunft nach deren öffentlicher Voting-Manipulation wohl so schnell nicht wieder bieten wird). Jetzt ist es halt der Schuss gegen kommerzielle Angelanlagen.

Und wenn die angeschlossenen Vereine das gut heißen, werden sie auch weiter ihren Verband unterstützen...
...oder gibt es irgendwo Bestrebungen, diesem LV den Rücken zu kehren????|bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Korrekt.

Interessenvertretung der Angelvereine. 
Nicht der darin organisierten Angler (nur indirekt), schon gar nicht der unorganisierten Angler.

Leider Fakt.
Angeln für unorganisierte Angler  in SH beschränken, bringt Geld in die Kassen der Angelvereine und in den LV.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Geh mal zu deinem Vorsitzenden und sag, er soll Druck machen, dass der Verband sich für FoPu's einsetzt. Der wird sagen, dass der Verein damit nichts zu tun hat.

Somit werden die Interessen der Angler massiv beschnitten, und trotz großer Anzahl Vereine und einem "Interessenvertretenden Verband" ist niemand zuständig.

Ist ja aber im Prinzip auch egal, da die Änderungen sowieso schon als Chance und Verbesserung der Angeltechnischen Situation verkauft wurden.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

#6

Mit schmeckt diese Tatsache auch nicht.

Auf NRW übertragen könnte diese Regelung beim aktuellen Kormoranproblem ein Problem für Angelvereine und Bewirtschafter der Stauseen etc. werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Da Kormorane Fische nur zum Verzehr fangen, sind deren Interessen aus Verbandssicht sogar wichtiger als der von Anglern. Kormoran würd ich mal aussen vor lassen, da haben wir sowieso keine Chance gegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da Kormorane Fische nur zum Verzehr fangen, sind deren Interessen aus Verbandssicht sogar wichtiger als der von Anglern. .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Naja, jetzt will der Verband doch etwas unternehmen, da ja die Angelvereine auch betroffen sein könnten... Stand hier ja schon vor ein paar Tagen ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da Kormorane Fische nur zum Verzehr fangen, sind deren Interessen aus Verbandssicht sogar wichtiger als der von Anglern.



|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Das Problem bei den LV wie beim BV ist, dass die das grundsätzliche Problem immer noch nicht begreifen und sich statt dessen auf juristische Formalismen oder Landesrecht zurückziehen, obwohl es hier um eine bundesweite Grundsatzfrage geht..

Mit der Argumentation aus Tierschutzsicht (und dem Gutachten Potsdam/Sacrow)), Fische sind zum Essen, nicht zum Angeln, und können deswegen, wenn sie fangfähig (= auch gleichzeitig verzehrfähig) eingesetzt werden sollen, besser direkt geschlachtet werden, wird jede Sinnhaftigkeit des Angeln (als sinnvolle, legale Freizeitbeschäftigung nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz §1 (2,3) mit der "Möglichkeit" (nicht Pflicht) zur Entnahme) als solchem über das reine Fleischmachen hinaus negiert.

Und wer als Verband dagegen nichts unternimmt, der wird sich auf kurze/mittlere Frist nicht wundern dürfen, wenn gar kein Besatz mehr möglich ist und Angeln nur noch auf "abschöpfbare" Bestände und zurücksetzen grundsätzlich verboten wird (weil Hege der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler  entscheidet).

Und man grundsätzlich nur noch angeln gehen darf, wenn man willens ist, gefangene und nicht geschonte Fische - egal welcher Art und Größe, auch zu verwerten.

Wer meint, das nicht zu können, der darf dann einfach nicht mehr angeln..


Dazu muss man auch nicht gegen die aktuelle FoPU-Geschichte argumentieren wollen oder dafür, die ist nur das Symptom für das eigentliche Grundübel.

Und das Grundübel ist eben, dass auch von den Fischereiverbänden das Angeln nur zur Verwertung propagiert wird (Hege liegt immer beim Bewirtschafter, nie beim Angler), was letztlich Angeln wie wir es (noch) kennen, beerdigen wird...

Und so wie das beim FoPU in SH eigentlich schon lange Gesetz ist und nur nie umgesetzt wurde, ist es auch z. B. in Bayern mit dem AVFiG Bayern, §11 (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032), was auch gilt (ist quasi das Abknüppelgebot wie oben von mir beschrieben) und nur (noch) nicht umgesetzt wird in der Konsequenz.

Mal drüber nach- und auch vor allem zu Ende denken...................

Und nochmal:
Das ist keine Sache von SH oder Bayern, Forellenpuff oder Vereinsgewässer - das gilt bundesweit für jedes Bundesland und Gewässer (weil Tierschutz, nicht Hege)!

Die Frage ist eigentlich nur, wanns auch beim letzten Bundesland angekommen ist und umgesetzt wird..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation aus Tierschutzsicht, Fische sind zum Essen, nicht zum Angeln, und können deswegen, wenn sie fangfähig (= auch gleichzeitig verzehrfähig) eingesetzt werden sollen, besser direkt geschlachtet werden, wird jede Sinnhaftigkeit des Angeln (als sinnvolle, legale Freizeitbeschäftigung nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz §1 (2,3) mit der "Möglichkeit" (nicht Pflicht) zur Entnahme) als solchem über das reine Fleischmachen hinaus negiert.


 
Bei diesem Thema wird sich ein Verband aus meiner Sicht die Zähne ausbeißen, solange sich das aktuelle Verständnis zum Tierschutz (untermauert von der aktuellen Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes) in Deutschland nicht ändert.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Angeln in Deutschland verschwindet. Wenn die aktuelle Rechtsauslegung so weitergeht, werden wir aber beim "Bio-Angeln" landen: Extensive Nutzung der Gewässer (ohne Besatz) mit dem Ziel der Entnahme von Fisch zum Zweck der Nahrungsmittelerzeugung.

Zwangsläufiges Resultat: Massive Einschränkung der Anzahl Angler auf Basis der verfügbaren Gewässer-Ressourcen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und man grundsätzlich nur noch angeln gehen darf, wenn man willens ist, gefangene und nicht geschonte Fische - egal welcher Art und Größe, auch zu verwerten.


 
Dass dies das Ergebnis sein wird, glaube ich nun wiederum nicht, denn dieser Ansatz würde zwangsläufig dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen, weil kein Angler dieser Welt alle Arten ungeschützter Fische verwerten kann.

Und genau hier erwarte ich das aktive Eingreifen der Verbände zugunsten der Angler.

Aber wie seht die Realität aus? Die gleichen Betonschädel, die in der Vergangenheit bereits absolute Entnahmepflicht propagiert haben, sind immer noch in der Meinungsführerschaft. Und die Vorsitzende, die noch nie geangelt hat, versteht das Problem eh nicht.

Es wird also nicht mal das Machbare angepackt (die entsprechende Argumentation ist für einigermaßen in der Materie bewanderte Leute ein Kinderspiel). 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das Grundübel ist eben, dass auch von den Fischereiverbänden das Angeln nur zur Verwertung propagiert wird (Hege liegt immer beim Bewirtschafter, nie beim Angler), was letztlich Angeln wie wir es (noch) kennen, beerdigen wird...


 
Noch mal: Eine andere Begründung des Angelns gibt die aktuelle Rechtslage in Deutschland nicht her. Trotzdem lässt auch diese sehr schwierige Situation Spielraum, etwas Positives für die Angler zu bewegen.

Wirklich schwierig wird es, das Angeln für die Masse zu erhalten und nicht zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung geeignete Gewässer weiterhin zum Angeln zugänglich zu halten.

Natürlich muss der Verband sich auch dafür einsetzen, die Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes zugunsten der Angler zu verbessern. Das ist aber ein sehr dickes Brett. Kurzfristig sehe ich da wenig Chancen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



> Dass dies das Ergebnis sein wird, glaube ich nun wiederum nicht, denn dieser Ansatz würde zwangsläufig dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen, weil kein Angler dieser Welt alle Arten ungeschützter Fische verwerten kann.


Du darfst schon nicht angeln, wenn Dir der Wille oder die Möglichkeit dazu fehlt, dann kannst Du die von Dir benötigten Fische auch kaufen - das ist die ganz einfache Konsequenz aus dem Tierschutz - es gibt ja kein "Grundrecht" zum Angeln z. B. nach BNG (§1, (2,3)), weil die Verbände seit Jahrzehnten gepennt haben diesbezüglich, auch wenn wir das schon seit Jahren fordern, dass die diesbezüglich tätig werden müssen - leider...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> Das ist keine Sache von SH oder Bayern, Forellenpuff oder Vereinsgewässer - das gilt bundesweit für jedes Bundesland und Gewässer (weil Tierschutz, nicht Hege)!
> 
> ..


 

Und wenn man mal das entsprechende Gutachten vom *
Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V.​Potsdam-Sacrow
* dazu liest, dann findet man dort eine Reihe von Bundesländern, in denen bereits gerichtliche Entscheidungen dazu getroffen wurden und das auch schon vor vielen Jahren:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...eiche/PDF/Gutachten__blob=publicationFile.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Eben - und weil die Verbände (Bund wie Land) diesbezüglich Jahrzehnte geschlafen haben und nach jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche bei Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern selber noch so blöde waren, Angeln nur zur Verwertung (Hege ist ja immer Bewirtschaftersache) zu propagieren, nenne ich die wohl nicht zu Unrecht _Totengräber des Angelns_ (wie man es bis dato kannte)...

Und die, wie man an der aktuellen Diskussion sieht (und den weiteren, die folgen werden in den anderen BL (NRW ist auch schon dran z.B.)), immer noch nix gelernt haben und nur wieder als Erfüllungsgehilfe des reinen Fleischmachangelns alles abnicken, statt endlich für Angeln nach BNG (§1 (2,3)) als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung mit der MÖGLICHKEIT (statt Pflicht) zur Entnahme zu kämpfen.

Immer noch nix gelernt, WEIL es eben am Ende auch die Vereine und die organisierten Angelfischer treffen wird..

Und da ist die aktuelle Geschichte um die FoPus in SH nur wieder der Beweis dafür..

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Die würden zuerst mal Angeln als solches definieren:_
> Angeln ist als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> 
> _Und daraus ihre eigentliche Zielsetzung ableiten:_
> ...





PS:
Wie wenig die Verbandler das Grundsatzproblem (s.o.) begreifen, ist auch öffentlich nachlesbar:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...een-in-Schleswig-Holstein&p=355394#post355394


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....
> Mit der Argumentation aus Tierschutzsicht (und dem Gutachten Potsdam/Sacrow)), *Fische sind zum Essen*, nicht zum Angeln, und können deswegen, wenn sie fangfähig (= auch gleichzeitig verzehrfähig) eingesetzt werden sollen, besser direkt geschlachtet werden, wird jede Sinnhaftigkeit des Angeln (als sinnvolle, legale Freizeitbeschäftigung nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz §1 (2,3) mit der "Möglichkeit" (nicht Pflicht) zur Entnahme) als solchem über das reine Fleischmachen hinaus negiert.
> 
> Und wer als Verband dagegen nichts unternimmt, der wird sich auf kurze/mittlere Frist nicht wundern dürfen, wenn gar kein Besatz mehr möglich ist und *Angeln nur noch auf "abschöpfbare" Bestände und zurücksetzen grundsätzlich verboten wird *(weil Hege der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler  entscheidet).
> ...



Genau das ist mit dem verharmlosenden Begriff des Angelns unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten gemeint!

Wenn der abschöpfbare Fischbestand bis zur Grenze des noch tragfähigen, mithin sich noch selbst reproduzierenden Bestandes herausgefangen ist, droht unweigerlich ein Angelverbot/Gewässersperre. Spaß und Erholung oder sonstige Gründen als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln zählen ja nicht. Besatz hat aber danach auch nicht zu erfolgen, da das Gewässer den noch tragfähigen Bestand ernährt (muss). 

Nun schau jeder auf das letzte Protokoll der JHV. Dort steht die Mitgliederzahl. Wieviele Gewässer im Verein vorhanden sind, weiß man aus dem Gewässerbuch. Nun stelle man sich vor diese Vielzahl von Vereinskollegen wollen den natürlichen Überschuß der begrenzten Ressource Fisch nutzen. Dauert sicher überhaupt nicht lange, dann ist der Überschuß draußen und die Gewässersperre wird notwendig.


Um dies zu verhindern/abzuändern hat ein Verband/Verein nicht gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen, dieses aber auch nicht für alle Zeit als von Gott gegeben und für alle Ewigkeit in Stein gemeisselt hinzunehmen. Vielmehr hat ein Verband/Verein an der Willensbildung des Gesetzgebers durch Lobbyarbeit mitzuwirken und diese zu beeinflussen. 
Die Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung ist nicht unbeweglich. Wer das Glauben machen möchte, hat das Prinzip einer sich ständig im Wandel befindlichen Gesellschaft nicht begriffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Um dies zu verhindern/abzuändern hat ein Verband/Verein nicht gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen, dieses aber auch nicht für alle Zeit als von Gott gegeben und für alle Ewigkeit in Stein gemeisselt hinzunehmen. Vielmehr hat ein Verband/Verein an der Willensbildung des Gesetzgebers durch Lobbyarbeit mitzuwirken und diese zu beeinflussen.
> Die Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung ist nicht unbeweglich. Wer das Glauben machen möchte, hat das Prinzip einer sich ständig im Wandel befindlichen Gesellschaft nicht begriffen.


so is dat.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

So sehe ich das auch! Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können. Das aus dem Verband einige Leute Gesetze als Gottgegeben ansehen, ist auch sehr deutlich. Oder wollen die sich garnicht für Angler einsetzen und nur die Kohle kassieren?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder wollen die sich garnicht für Angler einsetzen und nur die Kohle kassieren?



An Taten gemessen,dürfte die Frage nur verheerend beantwortet werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Man was waren das für herrliche Angelzeiten als man vor 53 Jahre mit dem schönen Hobby angefangen hat. In der Nachkriegszeit hatten Politiker und die Bürger andere Sorgen. Heute keine Sorgen mehr und dann kommen die Menschen auf die idiotischten Ideen. Eine handvoll Leute macht Kravall und Politiker ohne Rückgrad beschließen Gesetze und Verordnungen... Einfach nur noch kranke Welt in Deutschland.............
> ...........................Drücke euch die Daumen das Angeln in Deutschland irgendwann nicht so aussieht:


 
 Es müssen herrliche Zeiten gewesen sein, wo es so viel mehr Freiheiten und so wenig Verantwortung für Natur gab.
 Ihr habt euch in der Tat, andere Sorgen gemacht und den Rest oft völlig vergessen.
 Du nennst es heute eine kranke Welt, aber viele Altlasten aus der netten Nachkriegszeit, versucht man heute erst zu beseitigen.
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------

 Hat aber wenig mit FoPus (Angelteiche) zu tun.

 Dort setzt man Forellen, um auf Forellen zu angeln.
 Wollte man die Forellen lediglich nur essen, würde man sie günstiger, einfacher und weniger Zeitaufwendig gleich kaufen. 
 Es ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die Millionen Menschen in Deutschland nutzen und noch mehr nutzen würden, wenn es Ihnen den erlaubt wäre.
 Es scheint also schon ein menschliches Bedürfnis zu geben, seine Nahrung selbst fangen zu können.
 Nur wird in Angelteichen halt nichts erzeugt, sondern lediglich gehältert.
 Es ist einfach unpassend Fopus mit der Bewirtschaftung anderer Produktions-Gewässer in einen Topf zu werfen.
 Die Fische dort, brauchen nicht mehr wachsen, sondern sollten ganz schnell wieder raus und auf den Teller.


 So wie auch Wiedereinbürgerungsversuche kaum mit Nahrungsgewinnung und Nutzen in Kg zu begründen sind.

 Stimmt übring´s nicht, das freie Angler nicht durch Verbände vertreten werden........Sie wählen ja die Regierungen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hat aber wenig mit FoPus (Angelteiche) zu tun.
> 
> Dort setzt man Forellen, um auf Forellen zu angeln.


Nein, das wurde klargestellt und gilt auch für Vereinsgewässer, das ist ja das eigentliche Problem:
*Fische sind aus Tierschutzsicht grundsätzlich zum essen, nicht zum angeln - egal in welchen Gewässern.*

Angeln nur erlaubt, wenn zum essen!



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unpassend Fopus mit der Bewirtschaftung anderer Produktions-Gewässer in einen Topf zu werfen.


*
FALSCH!!!
Denn das gilt (aus Tierschutzsicht, denn hier gehts nur um Tierschutz, nicht um Hege/Naturschutz!!) SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH AUCH FÜR ALLE VEREINS- und sonstigen Gewässer!!
FISCH IST ZUM ESSEN, NICHT ZUM ANGELN!
ANGELN NUR ZUM ESSEN!!
DAS IST JA DAS GRUNDPROBLEM!!*


Woraus die Tierschützer für alle Gewässer letztlich die gleichen Restriktionen ableiten werden und durchsetzen wollen (nach unseren Infos ist das zumindest in SH, NDS und NRW auch politisch den Behörden vorgegeben und gewollt) - und die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer träumen weiter, dass ihnen als moralisch/ethischen Besseranglern ja nix passieren kann und unternehmen daher so viel wie gegen Petra.....

Und daher nochmal, bis zum begreifen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den LV wie beim BV ist, dass die das grundsätzliche Problem immer noch nicht begreifen und sich statt dessen auf juristische Formalismen oder Landesrecht zurückziehen, obwohl es hier um eine bundesweite Grundsatzfrage geht..
> 
> *Mit der Argumentation aus Tierschutzsicht (und dem Gutachten Potsdam/Sacrow)), Fische sind zum Essen, nicht zum Angeln!
> Und können deswegen, wenn sie fangfähig eingesetzt werden sollen (= auch gleichzeitig verzehrfähig), besser direkt geschlachtet werden!
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - und weil die Verbände (Bund wie Land) diesbezüglich Jahrzehnte geschlafen haben und nach jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche bei Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern selber noch so blöde waren, Angeln nur zur Verwertung (Hege ist ja immer Bewirtschaftersache) zu propagieren, nenne ich die wohl nicht zu Unrecht _Totengräber des Angelns_ (wie man es bis dato kannte)...
> 
> Und die, wie man an der aktuellen Diskussion sieht (und den weiteren, die folgen werden in den anderen BL (NRW ist auch schon dran z.B.)), immer noch nix gelernt haben und nur wieder als Erfüllungsgehilfe des reinen Fleischmachangelns alles abnicken, statt endlich für Angeln nach BNG (§1 (2,3)) als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung mit der MÖGLICHKEIT (statt Pflicht) zur Entnahme zu kämpfen.
> 
> ...





*PS:
Wie zielführend da die professionellen Verbände der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie kooperieren und wie dilettantisch sich der Ehrenamtler-DAFV und seine Landesverbände wie auch andere Nutzerverbände verhalten, das könnt ihr hier nachlesen:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

@Wollebre

 Ich meinte nicht mal den Müll mit Altlasten.
 (Wir schreiben ja auf dem A.B...)
 Ich denke da eher an den Wasserbau und das verschwinden ganzer Lebensgemeinschaften.
 Ströme wurden zu Wasserstraßen, Bäche zu Ableitern.
 Tausende von Wehren wurden errichtet, ohne das der Fischwechsel Berücksichtigung fand.
 Das geht nur, wenn Gewässernutzer sich nicht verantwortlich fühlen oder es ihnen zu belanglos erscheint..
 Schließlich waren es ja nur die einst wichtigsten Speisefische die verschwanden..

 Es wird noch ein langer Weg, wenigstens die Grundlagen für alle heimischen Fische wieder herstellen zu wollen. 

 Nicht jeder kann in einen Angelverein eintreten oder einen Angelteich besuchen..
 Oft benötigt man den Fischereischein und/oder die Prüfung.

 Ich weiß auch das es nicht nur Forellenteiche gibt, also gut dann sind es eben Angelteiche.

 Und sicher gibt es auch viele in Vereinshänden.
 Aber es gibt wirklich sehr viele Vereine die lediglich Setzlinge und Brut besetzen und dann lediglich den Ertrag abschöpfen.

 Das scheint in Norddeutschland fast normal zu sein und nach Süden oft anders gehandhabt zu werden.
 Im Thema geht es aber um S.H also Norddeutschland.

 Ich kann nur behaupten das in meiner Region die R.F ein sehr seltener Fang ist, Meerforellen und Lachs sind häufiger.

 So wohl auch in S.H, also der Region wo Ansiedlungsversuche durch Angler begannen, die erst viel später zu Versuchen am Rhein und Elbe führten.
 Ich denke nicht, das die norddeutschen Vereine da wirklich so viel Probleme, mit so einer rechtlichen Auffassung haben.

 @Thomas
 Deine verdickten Textteile geben den Unsinn der derzeitigen Rechtsprechung gut wieder.
 (Ich hoffe die boshafte Ironie deiner Zeilen wird verstanden)
 Jeder der es aber anders betrachtet sollte auch begreifen wie unsinnig die derzeitige Auslegung Tierschutz-Angeln-Verwertung ist.
 Es ist aber ganz wichtig, das man es dann auch kritisiert um weitere nachdenklich zu machen wenn es viele tun.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Bernd , schau mal auf die Landkarte, dann siehst du den Unterschied. Wenn ich hier nur Brütlinge besetzen wollte , hätte keiner was zu fangen.Du kannst Nord auch oder gerade in Ost nicht mit weiter südlich vergleichen ( können schon)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Deine verdickten Textteile geben den Unsinn der derzeitigen Rechtsprechung gut wieder.
> (Ich hoffe die boshafte Ironie deiner Zeilen wird verstanden)
> Jeder der es aber anders betrachtet sollte auch begreifen wie unsinnig die derzeitige Auslegung Tierschutz-Angeln-Verwertung ist.


Leider keine boshafte Ironie, sondern schlichte politische Realität.

Denn daran wird seit der NDR - "Doku" verschärft politisch gearbeitet, um das so durchzusetzen (momentan vor allem in SH, NDS und NRW definitiv, weitere Länder werden da nach unseren Infos nachziehen..).

Daher ist das auch kein reines SH-Problem, sondern da fängt es nun nur an..

Das Problem bleiben die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer bis hinauf in den Bundesverband, die scheinbar nicht in der Lage oder willens sind, das einzusehen und ihre Fehler aus der Vergangenheit zu korrigieren und die  Auslegung Tierschutz-Angeln-Verwertung zu ändern oder das wenigstens zu versuchen.

Im Gegenteil, siehe dazu das Interview, in dem sich der Geschäftsführer von SH wohl von seinem Sohn interviewen liess und dabei wiederum auf die Verwertung abzielte (letzter Absatz, und fälschlicherweise dabei auch von Besatz für andere Gewässer spricht - hat ja nix mit Tierschutz zu tun, sondern mit Hege, ist also für Angler irrelevant, da dafür Bewirtschafter zuständig sind):
http://www.kn-online.de/Schleswig-H...Interview-mit-Robert-Vollborn-Fair-zu-Fischen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Das sind Interviews,wo man sich gleich danach an den Kopf fasst.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SH hat dabei den ersten Schritt gemacht in Bezug auf die Geschichte mit Forellenseen, auch da ist das Argument, dass nur zur Verwertung und Hege geangelt werden darf:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295357


 

Wobei wie gesagt, die Regelung in SH schon seit über 18 Jahren gilt und für die Forellenseebetreiber eher aufgeweicht wurde, nämlich von 8 wöchiger Hälterung auf zweiwöchige Hälterung...

Das wurde nur bis Dato nicht kontrolliert...

Nun wird das kontrolliert und einige jammern und an an anderen Stellen fordert man mehr Kontrollen, irgendwie wissen die Angler auch nicht, was sie wollen...;+

Die Angler sind sich einfach nicht einig und zeigen sich sogar gegenseitig an, was gerade an den Forellenseen in SH der Fall ist (ich weiß da von einigen, die der STA vorliegen und gerade geprüft werden), insbesondere an den Großfischteichanlagen und solange die Angler sich gegenseitig fertig machen, wird es ewig solche und ähnliche Diskussionen geben und keine Einigkeit, da gibt es einfach viel zu viele Einzelbefindlichkeiten.

Der Angler ist einfach sein größter Feind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Man muss es auch erst einmal schaffen, die Untätigkeit vom Verband als Erfolg zu verkaufen, nur weil die Konsequenzen mit ein paar Jahren Verspätung eintreten.

Das sich Angler gegenseitig fertig machen ist auch kein Wunder. In Zeiten von Anglern, Angelfischern und Besseranglern gibt es einfach zuviele unterschiedliche Gruppe, wo eine Gewisse Reibung entsteht.

Wird vom recht intoleranten Verband (nur Kochtopfangeln) ja vorgelebt. Wie ich schon schrieb ist es eine Gewisse Ironie, das es die 100% Kochtopfangler als erstes trifft.

Der Fisch stinkt halt vom Kopf.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nun wird das kontrolliert und einige jammern und an an anderen Stellen fordert man mehr Kontrollen, irgendwie wissen die Angler auch nicht, was sie wollen...;+
> 
> Die Angler sind sich einfach nicht einig und zeigen sich sogar gegenseitig an, was gerade an den Forellenseen in SH der Fall ist (ich weiß da von einigen, die der STA vorliegen und gerade geprüft werden), insbesondere an den Großfischteichanlagen und solange die Angler sich gegenseitig fertig machen, wird es ewig solche und ähnliche Diskussionen geben und keine Einigkeit, da gibt es einfach viel zu viele Einzelbefindlichkeiten.



Richtig..aber wo liegt bei Einzelbefindlichkeiten denn nun genau das Problem?Ich sehe Einzelbefindlichkeiten immer als Chance innerhalb vielfältiger Wahlmöglichkeiten/Rahmenbedingungen das für mich(!) passende auswählen zu können.

Individualismus wird erst dann zum Problem,wenn einige Blockwarte,Moralapostel und Gutmenschen ihre pers.Freiheit dahingehend missbrauchen, um andere in ihrer Freiheit einzuschränken.

Das typisch dt.Problem..nicht nur beim Thema Angeln.:banghead:

Von Freiheit und Deregulierung faseln aber letztendlich durch den pers.Kreuzzug irgendwann am eigenen Ast sägen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Da findet man einen Bericht hierzu in einem großen Zeitungsverlag und wundert sich über die positive Darstellung der Verschärfung dieser Regelung (nämlich durch erst jetzt - 12 Jahre später - stattfindende Kontrollen; warum vorher nicht?) und die positiven Äußerungen aller, die in dem Bericht zu Wort kommen durften.

http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...ns-angelteichen-sind-gestresst-id8566126.html

Naja, und am Ende folgt dann auch gleich die Erklärung. Man muss nur den Namen des Autors lesen... 

PS. Wenn erst jetzt durch die obere Fischereibehörde kontrolliert wird, frage ich mich wirklich, ob die sich nicht 12 Jahre der Tierquälerei schuldig gemacht haben? Warum wurden die in den letzten 12 Jahren nicht aktiv? Warum wurde diese Regelung erlassen, wenn die Einhaltung nicht kontrolliert wurde? Die Gründe für diesen Erlass hat es ja bereits vor 12 Jahren gegeben. Sind die Verantwortlichen hierfür eigentlich tragbar? Warum hat der "Naturschutzverband" LSFV SH nicht früher reagiert? Jetzt plötzlich sind die armen Fische schützenswert? Hat man auch da 12 Jahre geschlafen? Oder hält man nur einmal mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wirksam die Nase in den Wind aus Richtung der Naturschützer?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, und am Ende folgt dann auch gleich die Erklärung. Man muss nur den Namen des Autors lesen...


#d
Nicht zu fassen.
Und auch noch stolz auf den Dreck, den sie Anglern vor die Füsse kippen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich find das gut....

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Verbände, Funktionäre und Delegierten, die sie mehrheitlich wollen, wählen und finanzieren - geschieht ihnen also recht..

Man kann sich auch bewegen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4265447#post4265447

Oder muss halt ertragen, was man als organisierter Angelfischer mehrheitlich will, wählt und finanziert...

Und auch nach wie vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Abstimmung mit den Füssen schon läuft, wird ein "einfangen" immer schwieriger.
> Ganz nach dem alten Spruch:
> *Man kann niemand entgegen gehen, der davon läuft.*


----------



## Knispel (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> PS. Wenn erst jetzt durch die obere Fischereibehörde kontrolliert wird, frage ich mich wirklich, ob die sich nicht 12 Jahre der Tierquälerei schuldig gemacht haben? Warum wurden die in den letzten 12 Jahren nicht aktiv? Warum wurde diese Regelung erlassen, wenn die Einhaltung nicht kontrolliert wurde? Die Gründe für diesen Erlass hat es ja bereits vor 12 Jahren gegeben. Sind die Verantwortlichen hierfür eigentlich tragbar? Warum hat der "Naturschutzverband" LSFV SH nicht früher reagiert? Jetzt plötzlich sind die armen Fische schützenswert? Hat man auch da 12 Jahre geschlafen? Oder hält man nur einmal mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wirksam die Nase in den Wind aus Richtung der Naturschützer?



Warum ? Weil plötzlich Machenschaften und Finanzgebähren von denen veröffentlicht werden und sie im schlechten Licht darstehen. Das ist jetzt die Retourkutsche - die natürlich nur die "nicht richtigen" - die gehandicapten und den Nachwuchs Angler trifft. Die "richtigen" Angler begeben sich ja nich zu solchen Anlagen ....


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ist Sabine Schwarte die richtige Vertreterin der Teichbesitzer (Edit: Teichwirte)?
Irgendwie gibt es in Deutschland ein Problem mit den Interessenvertretungen.
Oder wie darf man den zitierten Kommentar von ihr in dieser vom LSFV SH geprägten zeitung interpretieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Binnenfischer und Teichwirte aus SH - nix Teichbesitzer/Anlagenbetreiber..

Die störts wahrscheinlich, dass die "Lachs"forellen aus Dänemark kommen und nicht aus Betrieben von SH..

So wies den "Sportfischer"verband wohl stört, dass da ohne Prüfung geangelt werden kann und dem so Geld rausgeht - und zudem an so einem Teich man nicht mal im Verband sein muss...

Da gehts ums auslöschen von Konkurrenz, nicht um Angler oder das Angeln..

Und von wegen Qualitätsmangel beim Fischfleisch:
Die armen gestressten Forellen - was wohl Heringe im Netz sagen mit ihrer Fleischqualität?

Oder warum die Kollegen der Sterneküche lieber für mit Langleinen geangelten Wolfsbarsch das doppelte bis dreifache Geld gegenüber Netzfängen oder aus der Mast bezahlen?

Weil der Stress der geangelten Barsche das Fleisch so viel schlechter macht?

Nochmal:
Beim Kampf gegen die Anlagen  gehts ums auslöschen von Konkurrenz seitens des Verbandes (LSFV wie Teichwirte SH), nicht um Angler oder das Angeln..

Aber wie gesagt:
Ich find das gut....

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben die Verbände, Funktionäre und Delegierten, die sie mehrheitlich wollen, wählen und finanzieren - geschieht ihnen also recht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Nicht zu vergessen, dass das nicht für andere Seen (offene Gewässer) gilt. Begründung: Da sind die Fische durch Hegevorschriften geschützt. Die dürfen eingesetzt und sofort beangelt werden. Denn hier ist alleine die Hege eines Gewässers ein vernünftiger Grund und dieser somit erfüllt ohne eine gesonderte Schonfrist zu veranschlagen. Das finde ich beachtlich. Alleine durch eine Vorschrift wird die Qualität der Fische verbessert und Stress minimiert. Was Papier nicht alles für die Fische tun kann...#q

 Gerne zitiere ich einmal mehr Pipi: Ich bau mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass das nicht für andere Seen (offene Gewässer) gilt. Begründung: Da sind die Fische durch Hegevorschriften geschützt. Die dürfen eingesetzt und sofort beangelt werden. Denn hier ist alleine die Hege eines Gewässers ein vernünftiger Grund und dieser somit erfüllt ohne eine gesonderte Schonfrist zu veranschlagen. Das finde ich beachtlich. ...



Naja, offene Gewässer sind Hegeplanpflichtig und in hegeplanpflichtigen Gewässern muss jeder Besatz vorab durch die Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden und erfolgt zu 99% mit nichtfangfähigen (untermaßige oder Brütlinge) Fischen, insofern taucht das Problem des direkten Wiederfanges überhaupt nicht auf.:m

 Blendet man aber gerne aus, wenn man negatives schreiben möchte..., passt dann ja besser, nech.#c|kopfkrat|rolleyes

 Und zu den Kontrollen, da ist alleine die Fischereibehörde zuständig, die fanden an den ganzen andere Gewässern genau so wenig statt, das ist en Bundesweites Problem, also nichts besonderes, das die Seenbetreiber ihre Ruhe hatten, wie alle Angler auch.... Es wird ja von allen Seiten der Angler ständig gemeckert, das zu wenig kontrolliert wird..., nun finden Kontrollen statt und das ist auch nicht richtig.... Hauptsache man hat was zu Jammern...

 Na denn mal Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Das nur untermaßige Fische besetzt werden dürfen ist ausnahmsweise mal positiv. Schliesslich muss sich der weltweit verbreitete und im Bestand exponentiell anwachsende Komoran unbedingt noch mehr vermehren!

Und wer sollte für solche Maßnahmen besser geeignet sein, als unser Naturschutzverband?

Als nächstes werden dann (hoffentlich) Kormoranknödel aus Fischfilet aufgehängt und beheizte (mit Strom aus Wasserkraft) Nistkästen aufgestellt!


----------



## gründler (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es wird ja von allen Seiten der Angler ständig gemeckert, das zu wenig kontrolliert wird..., nun finden Kontrollen statt und das ist auch nicht richtig.... Hauptsache man hat was zu Jammern...


 

Die Kontrollen betreffen die Betreiber (Anlage/Hälterung/Wasser....) und soweit ich informiert bin nicht die Angler.


Die Angler die nach Kontrollen schreien meinen in wenigsten fällen das Veterinär Amt oder die oberste Behörde,die reden von Papiere Kontrollieren wie viele Ruten Müll....usw.

Das sind schon zwei paar Schuhe.

#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> erfolgt zu 99% mit nichtfangfähigen (untermaßige oder Brütlinge) Fischen,


 Die Quelle dieser Zahl kannst Du sicherlich noch benennen. Ich frage gezielt nach der Quelle, da ich von der zuständigen Behörde eine andere Zahl habe. 

 Du weißt ja immer sehr viel (das meine ich ernst) über solche Vorschriften. Da mir die Behörde diese Frage bisher nicht beantwortet hat, frage ich Dich doch auch einmal. Wieso ist der Rest (also nach Deinen Zahlen 1%) der Fische nicht schützenswert? Einfach nur Pech gehabt oder "einfach nur so"? 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Blendet man aber gerne aus, wenn man negatives schreiben möchte..., passt dann ja besser, nech.#c|kopfkrat|rolleyes


 
 Die rosarote Brille habe ich was Verbände angeht abgesetzt (wie ja mittlerweile viele andere in S-H auch). Nenne mir doch positives an dem Erlass (egal ob 12 Jahre alt oder nicht). Komm mir aber bitte nicht mit Tierschutz oder ähnlichem. Es sei denn, Du kannst mir meine obige Frage zu dem Rest der Fische nachvollziehbar beantworten.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und zu den Kontrollen, da ist alleine die Fischereibehörde zuständig


 
 Ja, jedoch erst jetzt und nicht gegen Angler, sondern lediglich gegen die Betreiber. Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, da es in meinen Augen andere Schwerpunkte für Kontrollen gibt. An Forellenseen ist der Inhaber für die Kontrollen und Einhaltung der Regeln verantwortlich. Da kann man dann ja die noch mal kontrollieren.

 Naja, wenn Mitglieder auf der einen Seite dem Verband davon laufen, muss man sich ja rechtzeitig um neue "Opfer" kümmern |rolleyes


----------



## heitzer (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Hier in Niedersachsen gibt es noch saubere Bäche mit ordentlichem Forellenbestand. Gleichzeitig gibt es einige Forellenpuffs. Dadurch habe ich den Qualitätsvergleich: Die wild aufgewachsene Forelle hat festes Fleisch, die in einer Aquakultur in Dänemark aufgewachsene ist weich und zerfällt leicht. Eine Qualitätsverbesserung durch einige Zeit "in Freiheit" würde ich für die Forelle aus der Aquakultur begrüßen. Die Intention des Gesetzgebers ist m.E. plausibel und kausal zutreffend begründet.

Zu klären ist hier aber die Frage, ob der eigentlich gute Zweck mit einem angemessenen Eingriff in die Freiheitsrechte der Forellenpuff-Betreiber erreicht werden kann. Da die geforderten Maßnahmen wie hier bereits dargestellt, für viele wirtschaftlich nicht tragbar sind, läuft der Eingriff in diesen Fällen auf ein faktisches Berufsverbot hinaus. Dafür sind m.E. andere und höherrangige Ziele notwendig, als die vorgebrachten. 

Es geht m.E. in Wirklichkeit um etwas Anderes: Eine Ersatzhandlung zulasten einer Minderheit damit der Mehrheit vorgegaukelt werden kann, wie naturverbunden die Politik und die Gesetze vermeintlich designt sind, also um Täuschung. Was ist mit der Qualität von intensiv gehaltenen Schlachttieren? Warum müssen beispielsweise Puten- und Schweinemäster die Schlachttiere nicht zwei Wochen zur Qualitätsverbesserung bei Sonnenlicht auf einer grünen Wiese halten? #q

Stimmt schon, da müssen wir uns gerade machen.|krach:

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



heitzer schrieb:


> Es geht m.E. in Wirklichkeit um etwas Anderes: Eine Ersatzhandlung zulasten einer Minderheit damit der Mehrheit vorgegaukelt werden kann, wie naturverbunden die Politik und die Gesetze vermeintlich designt sind, also um Täuschung. Was ist mit der Qualität von intensiv gehaltenen Schlachttieren? Warum müssen beispielsweise Puten- und Schweinemäster die Schlachttiere nicht zwei Wochen zur Qualitätsverbesserung bei Sonnenlicht auf einer grünen Wiese halten? #q
> 
> Stimmt schon, da müssen wir uns gerade machen.|krach:
> 
> Gruß, Dirk


Genau das ist der elende Punkt - und der Dxxxxxverband in SH  bejubelt das durchsetzen dieser anglerfeindlichen Regelung auch noch...
Siehe:
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...ns-angelteichen-sind-gestresst-id8566126.html

Denen sind doch die Angelanlagen - weder Einnahmen durch Prüfung für Verband/Vereine, noch muss man Verbandsmitglied sein, um da zu angeln - eh ein Dorn in ihrem vorgetäuschten Naturschutzauge..

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer auch in SH haben die Verbände, Funktionäre und Delegierten, die sie mehrheitlich wollen, wählen und finanzieren - geschieht ihnen also alles recht..



PS..
Ernst gemeinte Frage:
Was ist für einen Angler in SH wohl schlimmer?

Wenn alle Angelanlagen dichtmachen (müssen)??

Oder wenn es keinen LSFV-SH mehr gibt???

Denkt mal drüber nach..........................................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Ich finde das wird immer besser! Der Pressesprecher stellt öffentlich seinen Interessenkonflikt in diesem Fall dar und schiebt gleich noch hinterher, dass ihm der Angler in diesem Fall egal ist. Journalist = Hauptberuf, Pressesprecher = Ehrenamt. 

 Ich hatte im übrigen vor gut 2 Jahren in dem Verband auf einen möglichen Interessenkonflikt von handelnden Personen hingewiesen, da hat das niemanden interessiert. Ob es jetzt anders aussieht?

 Ach ja, mich würde es nicht stören, wenn es den Verband nicht mehr gäbe. Die tun doch eh nix für uns Angler. Einem Verein bin ich da auch nicht mehr angehörig, also fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja, mich würde es nicht stören, wenn es den Verband nicht mehr gäbe. Die tun doch eh nix für uns Angler. Einem Verein bin ich da auch nicht mehr angehörig, also fertig.


Hoffentlich wachen noch ein paar mehr auf da...........


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Zur Not kommt immer das "mach du es doch besser" Gejaule. Aber wenn sich dort jemand meldet, der andere Ansichten hat, dann wird der sofort von allen angegangen. Aber das merkt von denen dort keiner.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *Michael Kuhr dem ehrenamtlicher Pressesprecher beim Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein* für diese überaus freie Interpretation des Potsdamer Gutachtens [1].

Wichtige Details des Gutachtens scheinen ihm wohl entfallen zu sein. Richtig ist, dass Tiere durch Transporte Stress ausgesetzt sind, dies kann u.a. bei Fischen durch eine erhöhte Konzentration von Cortisol, Glukose und Laktat im Blutplasma nachgewiesen werden  - jedoch fallen die Konzentrationen dieser Hormone innerhalb *von wenigen Stunden auf ihr Ausgangsniveau* zurück (vgl. [1] S. 21, Absatz 3). 
Ebenfalls wird erwähnt, dass Handlingstress von gesunden und gut genährten Tieren meist *problemlos verkraftet* wird.

Die von Kuhr erwähnten 2 Wochen beziehen sich *nicht* auf eine "Entstressung" gemäß des Gutachtens, sondern lassen sich nur aus der Forderung einer *deutlichen Qualitätsverbesserung* herleiten. Hierbei gibt das Gutachten jedoch nicht konkret eine Zeitspanne von 2 Wochen an, sondern eine Zeitspanne von *1 Tag bis 4 Wochen* - je nach Gütekriterium - an. 
D.h. *1 Tag kann bereits für eine Qualitätsverbesserung genügen*, die Ableitung des verantwortlichen Ministeriums (vgl. [2]) von zwei Wochen ist unbegründet und wenig plausibel.

Eine Ruhephase vor dem Schlachten für eine bessere Fleischqualität ist durchaus bei anderen Tieren bekannt. So sind vor allem bei Schweinen als Fleischfehler das sogenannte PSE-Fleisch (engl. pale, soft, exudative: hell, weich, wässrig) oder DFD-Fleisch (engl. dark, firm und dry: dunkel, fest, trocken) bekannt - vgl. [3], S. 13. Um diese Effekte zu vermeiden, wird im Öko-Landbau u.a. eine Ruhephase von *1-2 Stunden* in einem Ruheraum vor dem Schlachten empfohlen - vgl. [4].

Es erscheint sehr fraglich, warum eine solch lange Zeitspanne gegenüber Säugetieren bei Fischen notwendig ist. Denn der Vorgang des Transports, das Zwischenhältern und Herrausfangen/Töten ist vergleichbar. Dann wären auch Formen der Zwischenhälterung von Fischen - wie es bei dem Absatz von lebendfrischer Fische erfolgt - nicht mehr möglich, vgl. [1] S. 46, Absatz 2.

*Hier scheint eine Ungleichbehandlung zu existieren, die kritisch hinterfragt werden muss.*

Erwähnungswert ist, das im Gutachten nur auf Grundlage einer Literaturrecherche, unter spezifischen Vorgaben des Landesministeriums und nicht mittels praktische Untersuchungen erstellt wurde. Ebenfalls wurden in Abschnitt 9 (Weiterführende Betrachtungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Betrieb von Angelteichen) die selbst getätigten Aussagen sehr kritisch bewertet.

--

Fazit:
Hier gibt es genug Möglichkeiten die Verordnung des Landesministeriums anzuzweifeln oder zu kippen.

--

[1] Dr. U. Brämick, "Fischereirechts- und tierschutzrechtskonformer Betrieb von Angelteichen in Schleswig-Holstein", Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam-Sacrow, Gutachten im Auftrag vom Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein, August 2014, http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Umw...cationFile.pdf

[2] Schleswig-Holstein, Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume, "Tierschutz- und fischereirechtskonformer Betrieb von Angelteichen in SchleswigHolstein, Informationen für Betreiber", November 2014, http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...eiche/PDF/Merkblatt__blob=publicationFile.pdf

[3] Dr. R. Waßlmuth et al., Thüringer Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, "Was ist Schweinefleischqualität?", http://www.tll.de/ainfo/pdf/pigq0906.pdf

[4] Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft im Rahmen des Bundesprogramms
Ökologischer Landbau, "Behandlung der Tiere vor der Schlachtung", 2003, http://www.astriddoering.com/bbs/schueler/download/andere/Schlachtung_Tier.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> *Hier scheint eine Ungleichbehandlung zu existieren, die kritisch hinterfragt werden muss.*



Es ist ganz einfach:
Diese Anlagen werden vom LSFV-SH wohl als (vor allem finanzielle) Gefahr gesehen.

Zum einen weil man da mit Tourischein (auch als Einheimischer) bzw. je nach Anlage sogar ohne Schein angeln kann - und so Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren für den Verband und seine Vereine wegfallen.

Zum anderen müssen Angler zum Angeln in diesen Anlagen weder in einem Verein noch dann natürlich im Verband organisiert sein..

Dem LSFV-SH gehts also in meinen Augen da nur um die Stärkung der eigenen (finanziellen) Position und keinesfalls um Angeln oder Angler.

Das hat man auch schon bei der schwachen Argumentation um den Tourischein für Einheimische gesehen:
Das war auch das erste Mal, dass mir ein grüner Politiker gut gefallen hat, der auf diese, in meinen Augen, Anglerfeindlichkeit des LSFV-SH, nicht hereingefallen ist.

Sondern das durchgezogen hat und somit nun auch Angler aus SH das in Anspruch nehmen können und nicht gegenüber Nicht-SHlern benachteiligt werden wie zuvor.......

Sonst hätte der Verband schon lange was gegen diese Geschichte mit dem Verbot des einsetzen maßiger Fische unternommen, weil das ja auch alles rein auf Tierschutz beruht - und damit dem Verzehr der Fische und der Hege zum Verzehr als alleinige Gründe zum Angeln.

Was dabei letztlich rauskommen kann:
Siehe Abknüppelgebot Bayern.........

Der Punkt der Argumentation ist dabei viel einfacher und dazu braucht es kein Gutachten:
Der maßige Fisch befindet sich bereits im Besitz der Menschen und könnte als maßiger Fisch direkt geschlachtet werden - ein Fisch ist schliesslich nicht zum Angeln, sondern zum Essen da.

Einsetzen maßiger Fische in geschlossene Gewässer (sonst eh nicht) ist also nur erlaubt, wenn daher eine deutliche Qualitätsverbesserung oder Wachstum zu erwarten wäre.

Sonst direkt schlachten oder untermaßige einsetzen..

Betrifft übrigens natürlich auch alle geschlossenen Gewässer von Angelvereinen, in die maßige Fische gesetzt werden - dass man aus Naturschutzgründen durchaus sinnvollerweise z. B. Fischgrößen einsetzen könnte, die Kormorane nicht fressen können, spielt hier keine Rolle.

Es geht hier NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um Tierschutz, nicht um Hege oder Naturschutz und schon gar nicht um Angeln oder Angler und deren Interessen!!....


Aber die organisierten Angelfischer in SH wollen das ja mehrheitlich so und wählen und finanzieren diese Truppe ja auch noch...

Leid tut mirs nur um die Anlagenbetreiber und die Angler in SH.

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer da habens wirklich nicht besser verdient........


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Noch eine Frage an den Dorschgreifer:


> Bei uns im Verein geht z.B. die Friedfischsperre vom 15.10 bis zum 31. März eines jeden Jahres. Besatz findet ab dem 15. Oktober, bis Mitte November statt, somit haben die Besatzfische mindestens 3-4 Monate Ruhe und Zeit sich einzugewöhnen. Und das ist bei uns im Verein schon seit den 80iger Jahren so und mann soll sich wundern, mal einstimmig von den Mitgliedern so beschlossen worden, als es diese Richtlinie im Fischereigesetz überhaupt noch nicht gab.



Wie lässt sich diese kuriose Regelung objektiv begründen?
Gemäß des Gutachtens ist eine solche Frist für Gewässer, die der Hegepflicht unterstehen, nicht notwendig. Ebenfalls liegen die Laichzeiten von Weissfischen größtenteils im April/Mai/Juni/Juli.


----------



## mathei (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

hervorragend thorsten. dazu sind die lv nicht fähig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Beim neuen Ostsee NSG (wo aber Hunde weiterhin erlaubt sind) fühlte sich der Verband nicht zuständig. Bei den FoPu's fühlt sich der Verband auch nicht zuständig. Schon erstaunlich. Gibts eigentlich irgendwas, wo die sich zuständig fühlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Kohle einsacken über Prüfungen, Angler in Vereine zwingen und zu organisierten Angelfischern degradieren, Westensee kaufen..

Ist doch schon mal was.........

;-))))









PS:
Ich hab das ja nicht umsonst gefragt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Frage:
> Was ist für einen Angler in SH wohl schlimmer?
> 
> Wenn alle Angelanlagen dichtmachen (müssen)??
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwas, wo die sich zuständig fühlen?


 
 Naturschutz, Posten im DAFV anzustreben, den DAFV in Fahrt zu bringen, Mitglieder nicht zu informieren bzw. Informationen vorzuenthalten, Wettbewerb einzuschränken


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwas, wo die sich zuständig fühlen?




Doch...da fühlte man sich sogar quasi berufen,das Ding durchzuziehenKoste es was es wolle..da war von Interessenkonflikt witzigerweise nix zu merken.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293631 

Betriffts die Forellenanlagen,wird dagegen einen auf scheinheilig kritisch gemacht.

Tolle Schauspieltruppe


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Tolle Schauspieltruppe


Irgendwie muss ich mich immer wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Frage:
> Was ist für einen Angler in SH wohl schlimmer?
> 
> Wenn alle Angelanlagen dichtmachen (müssen)??
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach:
> Diese Anlagen werden vom LSFV-SH wohl als (vor allem finanzielle) Gefahr gesehen.
> 
> Zum einen weil man da mit Tourischein (auch als Einheimischer) bzw. je nach Anlage sogar ohne Schein angeln kann - und so Kurs- und Prüfungsgebühren für den Verband und seine Vereine wegfallen.
> ...


 
 Das wird noch deutlicher, je öfter man sich den Zeitungsartikel oder den Thread durchliest! Alleine in dem Thema hat der Pressesprecher mehrfach auf den Westensee hingewiesen. Ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt... 1+1=2
 Aber rechnen konnten die in den Verbänden ja noch nie so gut |supergri. Und sie werden sich das weiterhin gefallen lassen müssen. Irgendwo müssen die Mitglieder ja herkommen.

 Geil finde ich auch, dass der LSFV SH laut seiner Aussage sogar Lobbyarbeit betreibt. Bloß näher ausgeführt hat er das nicht. Ich vermute er meint auch ausschließlich Lobbyarbeit für den Verband, nicht für den Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich vermute er meint auch ausschließlich Lobbyarbeit für den Verband, nicht für den Angler.


Kennst Du einen, der das anders macht?
Bund oder Land?
Wenns um Angeln oder Angler geht?
Rein interessehalber.......................


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Naja, als Gefahr nicht unbedingt. es wäre aber schön wenn diese verschwinden würden.  
Der ein oder andere würde dann sicherlich in einen Angelverein gehen.


In der Diskussion hüben wie drüben wird leider immer wieder vergessen. dass die LV die Interessen der Angelvereine vertreten und nicht die Interessen der organisierten Angler geschweige denn der Angler allg..

Ein FoPu liegt genau genommen nicht im Interessenbereich der Angelvereine.

Desweiteren sind die Angelvereine in SH bezüglich Besatz aus dem Schneider weil diese halt keine Fische in Verzehrgrösse besetzen.

Im Grunde sind die Lv fürn Popo...aus Anglersicht betrachtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In der Diskussion hüben wie drüben wird leider immer wieder vergessen. dass die LV die Interessen der Angelvereine vertreten und nicht die Interessen der organisierten Angler geschweige denn der Angler allg..


Das schreib ich schon immer, dass das Verbände der bewirtschaftenden Vereine sind und nix mit Anglern und Angeln am Hut haben......

Und was musste ich mir dafür schon alles anhören.....




Sharpo schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind die Angelvereine in SH bezüglich Besatz aus dem Schneider weil diese halt keine Fische in Verzehrgrösse besetzen.


Das ist falsch -  auch die besetzen fangfähig, was in geschlossenen Gewässern in SH auch erlaubt ist - wenn Fristen eingehalten werden (was aber kaum ein Verein einhält)..
Die Verbandler sind aber selbst dazu zu doof, das zu begreifen, was bei ihren Vereinen wirklich abläuft und was denen dadurch alles droht (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283966).......

Da sollte man eigentlich die Behörden informieren, wenn deswegen wirklich eine Anlage dichtmachen müsste - die Verbandler sollen dann auch ihre eigenen Medizin schmecken.......

Wenn Verbände anglerfeindlich sind, können Angler schliesslich auch zurecht verbandsfeindlich sein........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Frage:
> Was ist für einen Angler in SH wohl schlimmer?
> 
> Wenn alle Angelanlagen dichtmachen (müssen)??
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an den Dorschgreifer:
> 
> 
> Wie lässt sich diese kuriose Regelung objektiv begründen?
> Gemäß des Gutachtens ist eine solche Frist für Gewässer, die der Hegepflicht unterstehen, nicht notwendig. Ebenfalls liegen die Laichzeiten von Weissfischen größtenteils im April/Mai/Juni/Juli.


 

Ups, lange nicht gelesen....

Das war ein Antrag der Mitglieder, der eine Unterschriftenlise von gut 100 Mitgliedern beilag, in dem das von Mitgliedern auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung beantragt wurde. Die Abstimmung dazu war Einstimmig, ohne Gegenstimmen.

Begründet wurde es mit dem Hebstbesatz, der sich in der Zeit eingewöhnen soll, damit er nicht sofort wieder rausgefangen wird und die Besatzfische dann teilweise schon maßig sind. Ausgelöst dadurch, dass die frisch besetzten Fische gleich nach dem Besatz massenhaft gefangen wurden.

Und bis heute hat das kein einziges Mitglied hinterfragt, haben alle 1200 Mitglieder scheinbar kein Problem mit, weil sie reichlich Ausweichmöglichkeiten (mind. 30 Km Gewässerstrecke, beidseitig beangelbar) haben, bzw. die Zeit über eine Angelpause einlegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das war ein Antrag der Mitglieder, der eine Unterschriftenlise von gut 100 Mitgliedern beilag, in dem das von Mitgliedern auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung beantragt wurde. Die Abstimmung dazu war Einstimmig, ohne Gegenstimmen.



Waren das "normale" Mitglieder oder waren diese - oder auch nur einer davon - in offizieller Funktion im Verein tätig? 100 Unterschriften muss man als "normales" Mitglied erst einmal zusammen bekommen.

Wenn ich an meinen ehemaligen Verein denke, kannte ich von 500 Mitgliedern vielleicht gerade mal 50 "persönlich". Und das nur von Wettfischen (ähh Hegefischen), Versammlungen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Waren das "normale" Mitglieder oder waren diese - oder auch nur einer davon - in offizieller Funktion im Verein tätig? 100 Unterschriften muss man als "normales" Mitglied erst einmal zusammen bekommen.


 

Kein einziger Funktionär, alles ganz normale Angler, die auch an keinen Veranstaltungen teilnahmen, also grundsätzlich einfache Angler. Und die Unterschrifetn ahben sie neben dem Angeln an den Gewässern über 1 Jahr gesammelt, von Mitanglern am Gewässer. Da gab es ja auch noch kein Internet und man hat persönlich miteinander gesprochen...

Der Vorstand war damals selbst überrascht von dieser Initiative.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Kein einziger Funktionär, alles ganz normale Angler, die auch an keinen Veranstaltungen teilnahmen, also grundsätzlich einfache Angler. Und die Unterschrifetn ahben sie neben dem Angeln an den Gewässern über 1 Jahr gesammelt, von Mitanglern am Gewässer. Da gab es ja auch noch kein Internet und man hat persönlich miteinander gesprochen...



 Da gab es noch kein Internet? Dann ist das ja mindestens 20-25 Jahre her und Du weißt heute noch, dass diese Angler an keine Veranstaltungen teilnahmen? Hut ab...

 Davon mal ab. Vor 25 Jahren sah die (Angler-) Welt noch anders aus. Es gab in meinen Augen deutlich mehr Freiheiten und auch mehr Alternativen an Gewässern. Die Angler vor 25 Jahren waren technisch noch lange nicht da, wo wir heute sind. Ich sehe ja immer noch Angler mit Ruten und Rollen für die die Zeit anscheinend stehen geblieben ist. Das sind dann häufig die Angler, die alles moderne ablehnen und in Vorständen von Vereinen und Verbänden mit dem vorrangigen Ziel Naturschutz sitzen. Das Ergebnis sehe ich dann an den Ergebnissen von Jahreshauptversammlungen in Vereinen (zumindest in den Vereinen wo ich war und schreib bloß nicht wieder "jeder kann etwas ändern, wenn er will").  Das sind dann Gründe, warum die "modernen" Angler häufig Vereine meiden oder wieder austreten und warum der Altersdurchschnitt auf den HV >60 Jahre ist. Da brauchst Du als 30- jähriger Einzelkämpfer auf einer HV auch nicht über das moderne diskutieren.

 Für viele von denen gibt es das WWW vermutlich auch heute noch nicht bzw. sind diese überrascht von der schnellen Verbreitung von internen Vereins- und Verbandsinfos.

 Zum Thema:
 Was mich freut, ist das die Vereine und der LSFV SH anscheinend ebenfalls den Erlass verschlafen haben und jetzt endlich - viele, viele Jahre später - für ihre Mitglieder aktiv werden müssen. Eine Sonderregelung sollte auf jeden Fall gut formuliert werden, so dass diese eventuell auch vor Gericht bestand hat. 

 Nach ersten Gerüchten hier oben im Norden, ist der Erlass auf Grund des vorliegenden Gutachten - welches für den Erlass ja herangezogen wurde - anscheinend nicht so wirklich sicher. Die Betreiber werden es wohl drauf ankommen lassen und die erste Kontrolle abwarten. Mal schauen was dann anschließend dabei rauskommt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



> Zum Thema:


Danke........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Wie geil ist das denn? Anstatt der Bitte der User nachzukommen den OT- Müll in einen neuen Thread zu verschieben, hat man im Forum des LSFV SH den Thread lieber einfach dicht gemacht...


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Anstatt der Bitte der User nachzukommen den OT- Müll in einen neuen Thread zu verschieben, hat man im Forum des LSFV SH den Thread lieber einfach dicht gemacht...


Wie bekloppt ist das denn ? #q


----------



## libertas (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Hmm.. zuerstmal Hallo!
 Also die Lösung in Bayern besteht aus Hälterbecken am Teichrand, die belüftet und befüttert ohne Transport oder Anfassen in den Teich per Schieber geöffnet werden. (Geringes Geflälle, aber die hauen auch so ab)
 Kostet Aufwand und Baumaßnahmen, ist aber rechtlich einwandfrei.
 Verwertungspflicht ist selbstverständlich,.... meine Tomaten wachsen wie kirre, seit ich jeweils ein paar (minderwertige) Fische drunter eingrabe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Davon brauchste dann in SH 14 Stück an einem Teich, weil die Fische darin ja immer die 2 Wochen erst "entstresst" werden müssen, um täglich besetzen zu können.

Und die Hälter müssen auch groß genug sein, um stressfreies "entstressen" zu ermöglichen und füttern geht nur mit Wasseranalyse (haben die nicht auch schon Stress beim füttern, die armen Viecher?)..

Da brauchste nen großen Teich mit 14 solchen Anlagen drum rum, wenn dann noch Angler Platz finden sollen..


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



libertas schrieb:


> ...Kostet Aufwand und Baumaßnahmen, ist aber rechtlich einwandfrei...


Und das alles, weil es der Rechtsordnung aus Absurdistan stand halten muss. |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Oder weil sich niemand für die (Forellensee-) Angler einsetzt und die unsinnigen Verordnungen, die unser Hobby immer mehr einschränken, endlich mal stoppen!

 Naja, Hauptsache am Westensee darf geangelt werden und die Boote spülen Kohle in die Kasse des Verbandes...


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, Hauptsache am Westensee darf geangelt werden


an einem teil, so viel zeit muß sein...


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*



libertas schrieb:


> Verwertungspflicht ist selbstverständlich,.... meine Tomaten wachsen wie kirre, seit ich jeweils ein paar (minderwertige) Fische drunter eingrabe...



|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich

was meinst du, wie sie erst mit Forellen, Äschen, Huchen oder Zander wachsen ....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Was sind "minderwertige" Fische - ich kenne keine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Forellen aus Anlagen - Thema hier - dürften selten als Dünger enden jedenfalls.
Dazu könnt ihr gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Jetzt geht einer der bekanntesten Betreiber hier oben (und in meinen Augen zugleich einer der besten Forellenseen imNorden) einen anderen Weg und macht einfach mal Werbung in eigener Sache ;-)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/NaturNah-Der-Autobahn-Angler,sendung396932.html


----------



## Plumpsangler (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Aus für Forellenanlagen?*

Wie sieht diese neue (bzw. alte) Gesetzeslage jetzt eigentlich in der Praxis aus ? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungswerte bzw. haben die Forellenseebetreiber Maßnahmen ergriffen ?
Ich Angel nun eigentlich nie an den Forellenseen, aber habe bis jetzt weder was von drastischen Strafen oder gar Schließungen einiger Seen gehört. Im Gegenteil, ein Betreiber macht sich in SH offen sichtlich richtig breit und hat schon 5 oder 6 Seen unter seiner "Obhut".
Also scheint vom Gesetzgeber die Besatzpraxis weiterhin toleriert zu werden oder gibt es da andere Infos ?


----------

